# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  أحكام محكمة النقض الجنائية الحديثة

## هيثم الفقى

*إجراءات**إجراءات التحقيق :* 
       صحة استجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة . دون دعوة محامية .
مادام لم يعلن اسم المحامي سواء فى محضر الاستجواب أو الاستجواب أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم اتباعه في إعلان محاميه .
المادة 124 إجراءات 
( الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 1 / 2 / 2003 )
*استئناف*1 - تقدم المحكوم عليه للتنفيذ وقت النداء على القضية في يوم الجلسة يجعل التنفيذ عليه أمرا واقعاً قبل نظر الاستئناف . 
قضاء الحكم بسقوط الاستئناف دون بحث موضوعه . خطأ . يجيز لمحكمة النقض نفض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم . 
( الطعن رقم 11134 سنة 63 ق جلسة 1 / 1 / 2003 )

2 - التقرير بالاستئناف فور زوال المانع لدى المتهم . مناطة . أثره : بدء ميعاد الاستئناف من يوم علم المتهم رسمياً بالحكم . مخالفة ذلك : خطأ في القانون .
( الطعن رقم 21612 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 5 / 1 / 2003 )
*إعلان*       من حيث انه يبين من المفردات المضمومه أن الحكم الابتدائي الغيابي قد قضي بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها بقبولها شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما اسند أليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية ، وإذ استئناف الطاعن حددت لنظر استئنافه جلسة 17 / يونيه 1995 بيد انه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة ، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنه 1995 - التي تخلف الطاعن عن حضورها فقضي فيها غيابياً بتأييد الحكم المستأنف .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان المشرع بما نص علية في المادة 408 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انه" يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الاستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك إعلانا لها لو كان التقرير من وكيل " إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة المحددة لنظر استئناف من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الاستئناف المشتمل على تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الاستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت لنظره جلسة أخرى ، سقط حكم القرينة وتعيين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند أليها في استئنافه على ما نصت عليه المادة 411 من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضي في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض استئناف الطاعن وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين من الاطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من إنها غير تلك التي كانت محدده في تقرير الاستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد انبنى على إجراءات باطلة أثرت فيه فيتعين نفضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 جلسة 14 / 10 / 2002 )
*إتفاق جنائي*       إنتفاء مصلحة الطاعنين في النعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة 48 عقوبات بشأن جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي المنسوبة إليهم مادام أن ما عاقبتهم به المحكمة عن جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وإحراز أسلحة نارية وذخائر بغير ترخيص ودخول مساكن بقصد ارتكاب جرائم فيها . كافيا لتوقيع عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والمؤقتة عليهم .
( الطعن رقم 21634 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2002 )
*إثبـــات*       كفاية الشك في صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم سند البراءة . متي أحاطت المحكمة بالدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة . وخلا حكمها من عيوب التسبب .
كفاية أن يتشكك القاضي في صحة إجراءات القبض والتهمة كيما يقضي بالبراءة .
( الطعن رقم 6867 لسنة 63 جلسة 6 / 2 / 2002 )
*اعتراف*       اعتراف الطاعنين لدى النظر في أمر تجديد حبسهم وسكوتهم عن الإفضاء بواقعة الإكراه في إيه مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق وعدم ملاحظة النيابة وجود إصابات بهم .
لا ينفي حتما وقوع الإكراه . مادياً أو أدبيا 
( الطعن رقم 23449 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2002 )
*إعــدام*       استطلاع محكمة الإعادة لرأي مفتي الجمهورية في قضايا الإعدام التي سبق اخذ راية فيها في المحاكمة الأولى . غير لازم . 
( الطعن رقم 23121 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4 / 12 / 2001 ) 
*أسباب الإباحة*       لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية - على مقتضى المادة 62 من قانون العقوبات - هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة تناولها الجاني قهراً عنه أو بغير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن من يتناول مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة عن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولا عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو تحت تأثيرها 
( الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2003 )
*بلاغ كاذب*       لما كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الركن الأساسي في جريمة البلاغ الكاذب هو تعمد الكذب في التبليغ مما مقتضاه أن يكون المبلغ عالماً يقيناً لا يداخله شك في أن الواقعة التي أبلغ بها كاذبة وأن المبلغ ضده بريء منها ، وانه يلزم لصحة الحكم كذب البلاغ أن يثبت للمحكمة بطريق الجزم توافر العلم اليقيني وان تستظهر ذلك في حكمها بدليل ينتجه عقلا ، انه يشترط لتوافر القصد في تلك الجريمة أن يكون الجاني قد أقدم على تقديم البلاغ منتوياً السوء والإضرار بمن أبلغ في حقه مما يعني الحكم القاضي بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة ببيان هذه القصد بعنصرية ، كما لا يصح القول بأنه إذا عجز المبلغ عن الإثبات فان بلاغه يعتبر كاذباً إذ العبرة في كذب البلاغ أو صحته هي بحقيقة الواقع ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه جاء مفتقراً إلي بيان ذلك ، فضلاً عن انه لم يبين نص القانون الذي أنزل بمواجه العقاب على الطاعن ، فانه يكون مشوباً بعيب القصور بما يبطله .
(الطعن رقم 17463 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 5 / 2003 )
*تحقيق*       دخول الدعوى في حوزة المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر . ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وانتهاء اختصاصها . المادة 294 إجراءات 
بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى . بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام . لا يعصمه من ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الأجراء .
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه - الرد على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى . قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 11766 س 73 ق جلسة 17 / 9 / 2003 )
*تزوير*       القانون الجنائي لم يحدد للقاضي طرق استدلال خاصة لتحقيق مواد التزوير . 
المضاهاة ليست شرطاً ضرورياً لوجود التزوير .
( الطعن رقم 22683 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 21 / 12 / 2002 )
*تبديد*       مجرد الامتناع عن رد المال المدعي إختلاسه . لا يكفي لتحقق جريمة الاختلاس متي كان مرد ذلك إلى وجوب تصفية الحساب بين الطرفين . 
القصد الجنائي في جريمة التبديد . ما هيئته .
( الطعن رقم 1609 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
*تقليد*       من المقرر انه لا يلزم لتوافر جريمة تقليد و ترويج العملة المقلدة أن يكون الجانى حائزا بنفسه الأوراق التي يتعامل فيها بل يكفى أن تكون الحيازة لغيره مادام هو يعلم بها فان ما يثيره الطاعن بشان عدم ضبط أوراق مقلدة بحوزته لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 34249 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 3/2/2003 )
*تفتيش*       إذن التفتيش .لا يعد وسيلة من وسائل جمع المعلومات أو التحريات أو التنقيب عن الجريمة وجوب صدوره لضبط جريمة - جناية أو جنحة - وقعت بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها لمتهم معين .
الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم جدية التحريات . وجوب أن تعرض له المحكمة بأسباب كافية وسائغة .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
*حماية قانون*       لما كان الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن هيئة الأمم المتحدة سنة 1948 قد نص في مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته ، أو لحملات على شرفه وسمعته ، ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات " .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
*حكم*       الغاية من وجوب اشتمال ورقة الحكم على بيان تاريخ إصداره اعتباره إعلان عن الإدارة القضائية التي ترتب أثاره من تاريخ النطق به . ماهية تلك الآثار .
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24/3/2003 )
*دعوى مدنية*       المرض من الأعذار التي تبرر عدم تتبع إجراءات المحاكمة .
قضاء الحكم بعدم قبول استئناف المدعي بالحقوق المدنية للتقرير به بعد الميعاد دون التعرض للشهادة الطبية المثبتة لمرضه . يبطله .
( الطعن رقم 23594 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6 / 5 / 2003 )
*دفاع*        طلب الطاعن - المدعي بالحقوق المدنية - إحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق لإثبات أن المتهم هو الموقع على الشيك طلب جوهري . لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم فيها . التفات المحكمة عنه قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 10592 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20 / 4 / 2003 )
*دفوع*       الدفع بصدور الاذن بعد القبض والتفتيش . دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه والرد عليه . إغفال ذلك . إخلال بحق الدفاع .
إطمئنان المحكمة لاقوال الشهود رداً على الدفع بصدور الإذن بعد القبض على الطاعن رغم ضبطه مع آخر قضى ببراءته بعد تحقيق الدفع . قصور .
( الطعن رقم 41507 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 7 / 7 / 2003 )
*دعوى جنائية*       تحريك الدعوى الجنائية من المحكمة في جرائم الجلسات . شرطه : وقوع الجنحة أو المخالفة بالجلسة وقت انعقادها . تراخى اكتشاف الواقعة الى ما بعد الجلسة . لا تملك المحكمة حق تحريكها .
إقامة المحكمة الدعوى ضد الطاعنين . مخالفة للقانون . يوجب تصحيحه و القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية . علة و أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 5886 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 15/1/2003 )
*دستور*الشرعية وسيادة القانون . أساس الحكم في الدولة . وجوب خضوع الدولة للقانون والتزام سلطاتها بأحكامه في كافة أعمالها وتصرفاتها . المادة 64 من الدستور .
استقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانان أساسيان لحماية الحقوق والحريات . المادة 65 من الدستور .
القضاه غير قابلين للعزل وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأدبياً . المادة 168 من الدستور .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
*رشوة*1 - توافر الاتفاق بين الموظف وصاحب المصلحة على أداء العمل مقابل الجعل . كفايته لتحقق جريمة الرشوة . لا يغير من ذلك أن يكون العطاء سابقاً أو معاصراً أو لاحقاً . مادام أداء العمل تنفيذاً للاتفاق .
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )

2 - جريمة الرشوة . تمامها . بإيجاب من الراشي - صاحب المصلحة - وقبول من المرتشي - الموظف - الراشي . يعد فاعلاً اصلياً في جريمة عرض رشوة دون قبولها . علة ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
*رقابة إدارية*       تمتع أعضاء الرقابة الإدارية بصفة الضبط القضائي لكافة الجرائم التي تقع من العاملين او غيرهم . مادامت الأفعال المسندة إليهم تمس سلامة أدائهم لواجبات الوظيفة العامة 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
*زنـــــا*       الأعذار القانونية . استثناء القياس عليها . غير جائز .
عذر الزوج في قتل زوجته خاص بحالة مفاجأة الزوجة متلبسة بالزنا . ثبوت الزنا بعد وقوعه بمدة . غير كاف 
( الطعن رقم 25554 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 12 / 2002 )
*سب وقذف*       تحري معني اللفظ . تكييف قانوني خضوعه لرقابة محكمة النقض عدم تضمن اللافتات المنسوب للطاعنين إعدادها ووضعاها في الطريق العام سوى حقيقة الواقع وعلي نحو يتفق وصحيح إجراءات القانون الخاص بالإعلان عن البيع الجبري . ليس من شأنها أن تحط قدره أو تجعله محلا للاحتقار والازدراء بين أهل وطنه أو يستوجب عقابه أو خدش شرفه ولا تقع تحت نص المادة 302 عقوبات . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
( الطن رقم 2990 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
*سبق إصرار*       وحيث انه عن ظرف سبق الإصرار فإنة لما كان هذا الظرف يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجاني قد فكر فيما اعتزمه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال ، فإذا لم يتيسر له التدبر والتفكير وارتكب جريمته وهو تحت تأثر عامل الغضب والهياج - كما هو الحال في الدعوى فلا يكون سبق الإصرار متوافر ، ذلك بأن المتهمة قد قارفت فعلتها بقتل المجني عليه مدفوعة بعامل الغضب والانفعال بعد مشاجرتها مع ولدته ومن ثم فان ما أثاره المدافع عن المتهمة في هذا الشان يكون سديداً .
( الطعن رقم 11373 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
*شهود*وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقم بإعلانهم . علة ذلك ( الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 20 / 1 / 2003 )*عقوبة*اعتراف المتهم بجلسة المحاكمة بارتكابه جريمة الرشوة ما يوجب من العقاب المادة 107 مكررا / 2 عقوبات ( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )*فعل فاضح*       جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلني . مناط تحققها ؟ 
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الواقعة والتدليل عليها بالإحالة للأوراق ولمحضر الضبط دون إيراد مضمونها ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة . قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 5657 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 24 / 9 / 2003 )
*قـــانون*       صدور القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 بإلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 بإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات والإجراءات واستبدال عقوبتي السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد بعقوبتي الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة يحمل في ظاهره معني الأصلح للمتهم . أثر ذلك .
لا جدوى من تصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه . مادام أن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية الصادرة بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة بنوعيها في السجون المخصصة لذلك على النحو المقرر بمقتضاه لعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن المشدد بحسب الأحوال من تاريخ صدور القانون سالف البيان . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 3506 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2003 )
( والطعن رقم 30864 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 26 / 7 / 2003 )
*قتل عمد*        تمييز القتل بالسم عن الصور العادية الأخرى للقتل بجعل الوسيلة التي تستخدم فيها لأحداث الموت ظرفا مشددا للجريمة . أثره . إفراد التسميم في نص المادة 233 عقوبات والمعاقبة عليه بالإعدام ولو لم يقترن فيه العمد بسبق الإصرار . علة ذلك لا يشترط في جريمة القتل بالسم وجود سبق إصرار . 
( الطعن رقم 17310 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 7 / 3 / 2002 )
*قبض و تفتيش*       عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر . تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا . صحيح المادة 46 إجراءات .
( الطعن رقم 5045 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 21/5/2003 )
*محكمة الموضوع*       تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها لإصدار الأذن بالتفتيش . موضوعي .
عدم تحديد التحريات لأشخاص بعض المتهمين واكتشافهم فيما بعد . لا يقدح في جديتها . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
*محكمة النقض*        عدم تقيد محكمة الإعادة فيما قضت به محكمة النقض مقصور على تقدير الوقائع والمسائل الموضوعية .
فصل محكمة النقض في مسألة قانونية يوجب التزام محكمة الإعادة بما انتهت إليه محكمة النقض . أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 27375 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 6 / 7 / 2003 )
*مسئولية جنائية*       الأشخاص الاعتبارية . لا تسأل جنائيا عما يقع من ممثليها من جرائم أثناء قيامهم بأعمالها .
إقامة الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم الجنائية . تعد تابعة للدعوى الجنائية . قضاء الحكم بإدانة شخص اعتباري .
و إطراحه برد غير سائغ الدفع بعدم قبول الدعويين المدنية والجنائية . خطأ في القانون . يوجب نقضه والقضاء بعدم قبول الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 24480 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 28 / 5 / 2003 )
*مصادرة*       صحة الحكم بالمصادرة رهن بأن يكون موضوعها شيئا وقع ممن يصدق عليه انه راش أو وسيط . استقطاع مبلغ الرشوة من مال المجني عليه المبلغ في حق الموظف المرتشي . لا يجوز معه القضاء بالمصادرة . اثر ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 24114 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 15 / 12 / 2002 )
*معارضة*       الحكم في المعارضة بغير سماع دفاع المعارض . غير جائز ما لم يكن تخلفه لعذر قهري . 
ثبوت أن التخلف مرده عذر قهري اعتبار الحكم غير صحيح لقيام الحكم على إجراءات معيبة . 
محل النظر في العذر القهري وتقديره يكون عند الطعن في الحكم .حضور الطاعن في ذات الوقت مجلس القضاء في دعوى أخرى للدفاع عن نفسه عذر قهري لاستحالة حضوره بداهة أمام دائرتين مختلفتين في يوم واحد . اثر ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 9585 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
*محامـــــاة*       دفع الحاضر عن المتهم الأول ببطلان اعترافه وإنضمام محامي الطاعن الثاني إليه .
إقرار بما ورد في مرافعته . يغنيه عن تكراره . 
( الطعن رقم 15953 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 11 / 2002 )
*مواد مخدرة*        اقتناع المحكمة بيقين جازم بملكية وإحراز المواد المخدرة وإيرادها أدلة على ثبوت الواقعة في حقه من شأنها أن تودي ألي ما انتهت أليه فإن عدم تحديد الضابط لمكان عثوره على المخدر فى ملابس الطاعن . لا أثر له 
( الطعن رقم 23631 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
*نصب*       جريمة النصب القائمة على التصرف في مال ثابت غير مملوك للمتصرف ولا له حق التصرف فيه . مناط تحققها .
تصرف الولي الطبيعي في العقار المرهون المملوك لأولاده القصر لا تقوم به جريمة النصب . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 46 لسنة 64ق جلسة 5 / 5 / 2003 )
*نيابة عامة*       مباشرة النيابة العامة التحقيق بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدراية . توجب على المحقق إلا فصاع عن شخصيته للمتهم . علة ذلك . بث الطمأنينة في نفسه وترسيخا لمبدأ حياد النيابة العامة .
وجوب إستماع المحقق لأقوال المتهم التي يريد إبدائها سواء كانت صادقه أو مخالفة للحقيقة .
إستجواب المتهم - الصادر الإذن بتفتيش مسكنه لضبط الواقعة - بعد سؤال محرر محضر الضبط واستجواب متهم آخر وتركه لساعات طويلة بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدارية وإرهاقه على الرغم من انه المتهم الرئيسي في الدعوى . يبطل الاستجواب .
( الطعن رقم 30639 سنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
*نقض*       إباحة الطعن بالنقض في الحكم للبطلان في بيان تاريخ الحكم لكل من له مصلحة من الخصوم . 
مصلحة المدعي بالحقوق المدنية قائمة متي قضي برفض دعواه المدنية أو قضي له بأقل مما طلب .
خلو الحكم الابتدائي من تاريخ إصدار وتأييد الحكم المطعون فيه في منطوقة أخذا بأسبابه دون أن ينشئ لنفسه أسبابا خاصة . بطلانه مما يوجب نقضه في خصوص ما قضي به في الدعوى المدنية
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24 / 3 / 2003 )
*هتك عرض*        ترك الفعل أثراً في جسم المجني عليه . غير لازم في جريمة هتك العرض . المنازعة فى ذلك . جدل موضوعي غير مقبول أمام محكمة النقض .
( الطعن رقم 1651 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2002 )
*يمين حاسمة*       جواز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة بشأن مسألة مدنية بحتة يطبق عليها قواعد الإثبات . ويمتنع توجيهها إذا كان موضوعها الفعل الإجرامي . علة أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 15552 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 1 / 6 / 2003 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحدث أحكام محكمة النقض
الجنائى 
مجموعة أحكام النقض الحديثة فى الجنائى
إ


إجراءات 
إجراءات التحقيق : 
       صحة استجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة . دون دعوة محامية .
مادام لم يعلن اسم المحامي سواء فى محضر الاستجواب أو الاستجواب أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم اتباعه في إعلان محاميه .
المادة 124 إجراءات 
( الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 1 / 2 / 2003 )
استئناف 
1 - تقدم المحكوم عليه للتنفيذ وقت النداء على القضية في يوم الجلسة يجعل التنفيذ عليه أمرا واقعاً قبل نظر الاستئناف . 
قضاء الحكم بسقوط الاستئناف دون بحث موضوعه . خطأ . يجيز لمحكمة النقض نفض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم . 
( الطعن رقم 11134 سنة 63 ق جلسة 1 / 1 / 2003 )

2 - التقرير بالاستئناف فور زوال المانع لدى المتهم . مناطة . أثره : بدء ميعاد الاستئناف من يوم علم المتهم رسمياً بالحكم . مخالفة ذلك : خطأ في القانون .
( الطعن رقم 21612 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 5 / 1 / 2003 )
إعلان 
       من حيث انه يبين من المفردات المضمومه أن الحكم الابتدائي الغيابي قد قضي بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها بقبولها شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما اسند أليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية ، وإذ استئناف الطاعن حددت لنظر استئنافه جلسة 17 / يونيه 1995 بيد انه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة ، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنه 1995 - التي تخلف الطاعن عن حضورها فقضي فيها غيابياً بتأييد الحكم المستأنف .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان المشرع بما نص علية في المادة 408 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انه" يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الاستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك إعلانا لها لو كان التقرير من وكيل " إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة المحددة لنظر استئناف من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الاستئناف المشتمل على تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الاستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت لنظره جلسة أخرى ، سقط حكم القرينة وتعيين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند أليها في استئنافه على ما نصت عليه المادة 411 من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضي في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض استئناف الطاعن وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين من الاطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من إنها غير تلك التي كانت محدده في تقرير الاستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد انبنى على إجراءات باطلة أثرت فيه فيتعين نفضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 جلسة 14 / 10 / 2002 )
إتفاق جنائي 
       إنتفاء مصلحة الطاعنين في النعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة 48 عقوبات بشأن جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي المنسوبة إليهم مادام أن ما عاقبتهم به المحكمة عن جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وإحراز أسلحة نارية وذخائر بغير ترخيص ودخول مساكن بقصد ارتكاب جرائم فيها . كافيا لتوقيع عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والمؤقتة عليهم .
( الطعن رقم 21634 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2002 )
إثبـــات 
       كفاية الشك في صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم سند البراءة . متي أحاطت المحكمة بالدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة . وخلا حكمها من عيوب التسبب .
كفاية أن يتشكك القاضي في صحة إجراءات القبض والتهمة كيما يقضي بالبراءة .
( الطعن رقم 6867 لسنة 63 جلسة 6 / 2 / 2002 )
اعتراف
       اعتراف الطاعنين لدى النظر في أمر تجديد حبسهم وسكوتهم عن الإفضاء بواقعة الإكراه في إيه مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق وعدم ملاحظة النيابة وجود إصابات بهم .
لا ينفي حتما وقوع الإكراه . مادياً أو أدبيا 
( الطعن رقم 23449 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2002 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إعــدام 
       استطلاع محكمة الإعادة لرأي مفتي الجمهورية في قضايا الإعدام التي سبق اخذ راية فيها في المحاكمة الأولى . غير لازم . 
( الطعن رقم 23121 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4 / 12 / 2001 ) 
أسباب الإباحة 
       لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية - على مقتضى المادة 62 من قانون العقوبات - هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة تناولها الجاني قهراً عنه أو بغير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن من يتناول مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة عن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولا عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو تحت تأثيرها 
( الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2003 )
بلاغ كاذب 
       لما كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الركن الأساسي في جريمة البلاغ الكاذب هو تعمد الكذب في التبليغ مما مقتضاه أن يكون المبلغ عالماً يقيناً لا يداخله شك في أن الواقعة التي أبلغ بها كاذبة وأن المبلغ ضده بريء منها ، وانه يلزم لصحة الحكم كذب البلاغ أن يثبت للمحكمة بطريق الجزم توافر العلم اليقيني وان تستظهر ذلك في حكمها بدليل ينتجه عقلا ، انه يشترط لتوافر القصد في تلك الجريمة أن يكون الجاني قد أقدم على تقديم البلاغ منتوياً السوء والإضرار بمن أبلغ في حقه مما يعني الحكم القاضي بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة ببيان هذه القصد بعنصرية ، كما لا يصح القول بأنه إذا عجز المبلغ عن الإثبات فان بلاغه يعتبر كاذباً إذ العبرة في كذب البلاغ أو صحته هي بحقيقة الواقع ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه جاء مفتقراً إلي بيان ذلك ، فضلاً عن انه لم يبين نص القانون الذي أنزل بمواجه العقاب على الطاعن ، فانه يكون مشوباً بعيب القصور بما يبطله .
(الطعن رقم 17463 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 5 / 2003 )
تحقيق 
       دخول الدعوى في حوزة المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر . ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وانتهاء اختصاصها . المادة 294 إجراءات 
بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى . بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام . لا يعصمه من ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الأجراء .
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه - الرد على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى . قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 11766 س 73 ق جلسة 17 / 9 / 2003 )
تزوير 
       القانون الجنائي لم يحدد للقاضي طرق استدلال خاصة لتحقيق مواد التزوير . 
المضاهاة ليست شرطاً ضرورياً لوجود التزوير .
( الطعن رقم 22683 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 21 / 12 / 2002 )
تبديد 
       مجرد الامتناع عن رد المال المدعي إختلاسه . لا يكفي لتحقق جريمة الاختلاس متي كان مرد ذلك إلى وجوب تصفية الحساب بين الطرفين . 
القصد الجنائي في جريمة التبديد . ما هيئته .
( الطعن رقم 1609 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تقليد 
       من المقرر انه لا يلزم لتوافر جريمة تقليد و ترويج العملة المقلدة أن يكون الجانى حائزا بنفسه الأوراق التي يتعامل فيها بل يكفى أن تكون الحيازة لغيره مادام هو يعلم بها فان ما يثيره الطاعن بشان عدم ضبط أوراق مقلدة بحوزته لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 34249 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 3/2/2003 )
تفتيش 
       إذن التفتيش .لا يعد وسيلة من وسائل جمع المعلومات أو التحريات أو التنقيب عن الجريمة وجوب صدوره لضبط جريمة - جناية أو جنحة - وقعت بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها لمتهم معين .
الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم جدية التحريات . وجوب أن تعرض له المحكمة بأسباب كافية وسائغة .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
حماية قانون 
       لما كان الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن هيئة الأمم المتحدة سنة 1948 قد نص في مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته ، أو لحملات على شرفه وسمعته ، ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات " .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
حكم 
       الغاية من وجوب اشتمال ورقة الحكم على بيان تاريخ إصداره اعتباره إعلان عن الإدارة القضائية التي ترتب أثاره من تاريخ النطق به . ماهية تلك الآثار .
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24/3/2003 )
دعوى مدنية 
       المرض من الأعذار التي تبرر عدم تتبع إجراءات المحاكمة .
قضاء الحكم بعدم قبول استئناف المدعي بالحقوق المدنية للتقرير به بعد الميعاد دون التعرض للشهادة الطبية المثبتة لمرضه . يبطله .
( الطعن رقم 23594 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6 / 5 / 2003 )
دفاع 
        طلب الطاعن - المدعي بالحقوق المدنية - إحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق لإثبات أن المتهم هو الموقع على الشيك طلب جوهري . لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم فيها . التفات المحكمة عنه قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 10592 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20 / 4 / 2003 )
دفوع 
       الدفع بصدور الاذن بعد القبض والتفتيش . دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه والرد عليه . إغفال ذلك . إخلال بحق الدفاع .
إطمئنان المحكمة لاقوال الشهود رداً على الدفع بصدور الإذن بعد القبض على الطاعن رغم ضبطه مع آخر قضى ببراءته بعد تحقيق الدفع . قصور .
( الطعن رقم 41507 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 7 / 7 / 2003 )
دعوى جنائية 
       تحريك الدعوى الجنائية من المحكمة في جرائم الجلسات . شرطه : وقوع الجنحة أو المخالفة بالجلسة وقت انعقادها . تراخى اكتشاف الواقعة الى ما بعد الجلسة . لا تملك المحكمة حق تحريكها .
إقامة المحكمة الدعوى ضد الطاعنين . مخالفة للقانون . يوجب تصحيحه و القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية . علة و أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 5886 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 15/1/2003 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دستور 
       الشرعية وسيادة القانون . أساس الحكم في الدولة . وجوب خضوع الدولة للقانون والتزام سلطاتها بأحكامه في كافة أعمالها وتصرفاتها . المادة 64 من الدستور .
استقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانان أساسيان لحماية الحقوق والحريات . المادة 65 من الدستور .
القضاه غير قابلين للعزل وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأدبياً . المادة 168 من الدستور .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
رشوة 
1 - توافر الاتفاق بين الموظف وصاحب المصلحة على أداء العمل مقابل الجعل . كفايته لتحقق جريمة الرشوة . لا يغير من ذلك أن يكون العطاء سابقاً أو معاصراً أو لاحقاً . مادام أداء العمل تنفيذاً للاتفاق .
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )

2 - جريمة الرشوة . تمامها . بإيجاب من الراشي - صاحب المصلحة - وقبول من المرتشي - الموظف - الراشي . يعد فاعلاً اصلياً في جريمة عرض رشوة دون قبولها . علة ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
رقابة إدارية 
       تمتع أعضاء الرقابة الإدارية بصفة الضبط القضائي لكافة الجرائم التي تقع من العاملين او غيرهم . مادامت الأفعال المسندة إليهم تمس سلامة أدائهم لواجبات الوظيفة العامة 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
زنـــــا 
       الأعذار القانونية . استثناء القياس عليها . غير جائز .
عذر الزوج في قتل زوجته خاص بحالة مفاجأة الزوجة متلبسة بالزنا . ثبوت الزنا بعد وقوعه بمدة . غير كاف 
( الطعن رقم 25554 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 12 / 2002 )
سب وقذف 
       تحري معني اللفظ . تكييف قانوني خضوعه لرقابة محكمة النقض عدم تضمن اللافتات المنسوب للطاعنين إعدادها ووضعاها في الطريق العام سوى حقيقة الواقع وعلي نحو يتفق وصحيح إجراءات القانون الخاص بالإعلان عن البيع الجبري . ليس من شأنها أن تحط قدره أو تجعله محلا للاحتقار والازدراء بين أهل وطنه أو يستوجب عقابه أو خدش شرفه ولا تقع تحت نص المادة 302 عقوبات . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
( الطن رقم 2990 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
سبق إصرار 
       وحيث انه عن ظرف سبق الإصرار فإنة لما كان هذا الظرف يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجاني قد فكر فيما اعتزمه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال ، فإذا لم يتيسر له التدبر والتفكير وارتكب جريمته وهو تحت تأثر عامل الغضب والهياج - كما هو الحال في الدعوى فلا يكون سبق الإصرار متوافر ، ذلك بأن المتهمة قد قارفت فعلتها بقتل المجني عليه مدفوعة بعامل الغضب والانفعال بعد مشاجرتها مع ولدته ومن ثم فان ما أثاره المدافع عن المتهمة في هذا الشان يكون سديداً .
( الطعن رقم 11373 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
شهود 
       وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقم بإعلانهم . علة ذلك ( الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 20 / 1 / 2003 )
عقوبة 
       اعتراف المتهم بجلسة المحاكمة بارتكابه جريمة الرشوة ما يوجب من العقاب المادة 107 مكررا / 2 عقوبات ( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
فعل فاضح 
       جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلني . مناط تحققها ؟ 
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الواقعة والتدليل عليها بالإحالة للأوراق ولمحضر الضبط دون إيراد مضمونها ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة . قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 5657 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 24 / 9 / 2003 )
قـــانون 
       صدور القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 بإلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 بإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات والإجراءات واستبدال عقوبتي السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد بعقوبتي الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة يحمل في ظاهره معني الأصلح للمتهم . أثر ذلك .
لا جدوى من تصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه . مادام أن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية الصادرة بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة بنوعيها في السجون المخصصة لذلك على النحو المقرر بمقتضاه لعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن المشدد بحسب الأحوال من تاريخ صدور القانون سالف البيان . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 3506 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2003 )
( والطعن رقم 30864 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 26 / 7 / 2003 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قتل عمد 
        تمييز القتل بالسم عن الصور العادية الأخرى للقتل بجعل الوسيلة التي تستخدم فيها لأحداث الموت ظرفا مشددا للجريمة . أثره . إفراد التسميم في نص المادة 233 عقوبات والمعاقبة عليه بالإعدام ولو لم يقترن فيه العمد بسبق الإصرار . علة ذلك لا يشترط في جريمة القتل بالسم وجود سبق إصرار . 
( الطعن رقم 17310 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 7 / 3 / 2002 )
قبض و تفتيش 
       عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر . تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا . صحيح المادة 46 إجراءات .
( الطعن رقم 5045 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 21/5/2003 )
محكمة الموضوع 
       تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها لإصدار الأذن بالتفتيش . موضوعي .
عدم تحديد التحريات لأشخاص بعض المتهمين واكتشافهم فيما بعد . لا يقدح في جديتها . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
محكمة النقض 
        عدم تقيد محكمة الإعادة فيما قضت به محكمة النقض مقصور على تقدير الوقائع والمسائل الموضوعية .
فصل محكمة النقض في مسألة قانونية يوجب التزام محكمة الإعادة بما انتهت إليه محكمة النقض . أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 27375 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 6 / 7 / 2003 )
مسئولية جنائية 
       الأشخاص الاعتبارية . لا تسأل جنائيا عما يقع من ممثليها من جرائم أثناء قيامهم بأعمالها .
إقامة الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم الجنائية . تعد تابعة للدعوى الجنائية . قضاء الحكم بإدانة شخص اعتباري .
و إطراحه برد غير سائغ الدفع بعدم قبول الدعويين المدنية والجنائية . خطأ في القانون . يوجب نقضه والقضاء بعدم قبول الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 24480 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 28 / 5 / 2003 )
مصادرة 
       صحة الحكم بالمصادرة رهن بأن يكون موضوعها شيئا وقع ممن يصدق عليه انه راش أو وسيط . استقطاع مبلغ الرشوة من مال المجني عليه المبلغ في حق الموظف المرتشي . لا يجوز معه القضاء بالمصادرة . اثر ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 24114 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 15 / 12 / 2002 )
معارضة 
       الحكم في المعارضة بغير سماع دفاع المعارض . غير جائز ما لم يكن تخلفه لعذر قهري . 
ثبوت أن التخلف مرده عذر قهري اعتبار الحكم غير صحيح لقيام الحكم على إجراءات معيبة . 
محل النظر في العذر القهري وتقديره يكون عند الطعن في الحكم .حضور الطاعن في ذات الوقت مجلس القضاء في دعوى أخرى للدفاع عن نفسه عذر قهري لاستحالة حضوره بداهة أمام دائرتين مختلفتين في يوم واحد . اثر ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 9585 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
محامـــــاة 
       دفع الحاضر عن المتهم الأول ببطلان اعترافه وإنضمام محامي الطاعن الثاني إليه .
إقرار بما ورد في مرافعته . يغنيه عن تكراره . 
( الطعن رقم 15953 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 11 / 2002 )
مواد مخدرة 
        اقتناع المحكمة بيقين جازم بملكية وإحراز المواد المخدرة وإيرادها أدلة على ثبوت الواقعة في حقه من شأنها أن تودي ألي ما انتهت أليه فإن عدم تحديد الضابط لمكان عثوره على المخدر فى ملابس الطاعن . لا أثر له 
( الطعن رقم 23631 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
نصب 
       جريمة النصب القائمة على التصرف في مال ثابت غير مملوك للمتصرف ولا له حق التصرف فيه . مناط تحققها .
تصرف الولي الطبيعي في العقار المرهون المملوك لأولاده القصر لا تقوم به جريمة النصب . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 46 لسنة 64ق جلسة 5 / 5 / 2003 )
نيابة عامة 
       مباشرة النيابة العامة التحقيق بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدراية . توجب على المحقق إلا فصاع عن شخصيته للمتهم . علة ذلك . بث الطمأنينة في نفسه وترسيخا لمبدأ حياد النيابة العامة .
وجوب إستماع المحقق لأقوال المتهم التي يريد إبدائها سواء كانت صادقه أو مخالفة للحقيقة .
إستجواب المتهم - الصادر الإذن بتفتيش مسكنه لضبط الواقعة - بعد سؤال محرر محضر الضبط واستجواب متهم آخر وتركه لساعات طويلة بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدارية وإرهاقه على الرغم من انه المتهم الرئيسي في الدعوى . يبطل الاستجواب .
( الطعن رقم 30639 سنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
نقض 
       إباحة الطعن بالنقض في الحكم للبطلان في بيان تاريخ الحكم لكل من له مصلحة من الخصوم . 
مصلحة المدعي بالحقوق المدنية قائمة متي قضي برفض دعواه المدنية أو قضي له بأقل مما طلب .
خلو الحكم الابتدائي من تاريخ إصدار وتأييد الحكم المطعون فيه في منطوقة أخذا بأسبابه دون أن ينشئ لنفسه أسبابا خاصة . بطلانه مما يوجب نقضه في خصوص ما قضي به في الدعوى المدنية
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24 / 3 / 2003 )
هتك عرض 
        ترك الفعل أثراً في جسم المجني عليه . غير لازم في جريمة هتك العرض . المنازعة فى ذلك . جدل موضوعي غير مقبول أمام محكمة النقض .
( الطعن رقم 1651 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2002 )
يمين حاسمة 
       جواز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة بشأن مسألة مدنية بحتة يطبق عليها قواعد الإثبات . ويمتنع توجيهها إذا كان موضوعها الفعل الإجرامي . علة أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 15552 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 1 / 6 / 2003 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

احكام نقض جنائى 2003 

آثــــار
إن المادة (42/1) من القانون رقم 117 لسنة 1983 مفادها أن ثبوت جريمة سرقة الآثار غير لازم للعقاب على جريمة إخفائها ومخالفة الحكم لذلك هو خطأ في القانون يرتب أثره بالبطلان.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كانت المادة (42/1) من القانون 117 لسنة 1983 تنص على أنه "يعاقب السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على سبع سنين وبغرامة لا تقل عن ثلاثة آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف جنيه كل من: (أ) سرق أثراً أو جزءاً مملوك للدولة أو قام بإخفائه أو اشترك في شيء من ذلك ويحكم في هذه الحالة بمصادرة الآثار والأجهزة والأدوات والسيارات المستخدمة في الجريمة لصالح الهيئة. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه قد فسرت نص المادة سالفة الإشارة على أنها اشترطت لقيام جريمة إخفاء الآثار أن تسبقها جريمة سرقة الآثار، بينما عاقب نص المادة المذكورة على جريمة إخفاء الآثار مجردة ومستقلة عن جريمة السرقة ولم يشترط للعقاب عليها قيام جريمة سرقة الأمر الذي يكون معه الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخطأ في تأويل القانون مما يتعين معه نقضه.

(الطعن رقم 22166 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 3/1/2003)

إجراءات
إن صحة إستجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة، دون دعوة محاميه. مادام لم يعلن إسم المحامي سواء في محضر الإستجواب أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن، وقد رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم إتباعه في إعلان محاميه (المادة 124 إجراءات).

فالقاعدة :

أنه حيث إنه عما أثاره المدافع عن المتهم الثالث من بطلان إجراءات تحقيق النيابة العامة لعدم حضور محام مع المتهم المذكور أثناء إستجوابه، فإنه لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المتهم الثالث لم يعلن إسم محاميه سواء للمحقق في محضر الإستجواب أو قبل إستجوابه بتقرير في قلم كتاب المحكمة أو أمام مأمور السجن، فإن إستجوابه في تحقيق النيابة العامة يكون قد تم صحيحاً في القانون ذلك أن نص المادة (124) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية جاء صريحاً في رسم الطريق الذي يتعين على المتهم أن يسلكه في إعلان محاميه إن شاء أن يستفيد مما أورده هذا النص، وهو الإجراء الذي لم يقم به المتهم ومن ثم يكون دفعه في هذا الخصوص غير قويم.

(الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 1/2/2003)

كما إن إطالة مدة التحقيق مع المتهم لا يعد إكراهاً مادام لم يتعمد المحقق ذلك بغية الحصول منه على إعتراف.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن إطالة مدة التحقيق مع المتهم لا يمثل إكراهاً إلا إذا كان المتهم منكراً للتهمة وتعمد المحقق إطالة مدة التحقيق لإرهاقه بغية الحصول منه على إعتراف.

(الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 23/4/2003)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كما أن تعلق حق الدفاع في سماع الشاهد بما يبديه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسع الدفاع مناقشته إظهاراً للحقيقة. وعلى ذلك فإن رفض المحكمة سماع شاهد بدعوى عدم مشاهدته الواقعة هو إخلال بحق الدفاع يبطل الحكم.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان من المقرر أن حق الدفاع في سماع الشاهد لا يتعلق بما في التحقيقات بما يطابق أو يخالف غيره من الشهود، بل بما يبديه في جلسة المحاكمة ويسع الدفاع مناقشته إظهاراً لوجه الحقيقة، فإنه على المحكمة أن تسمع الشاهد أولاً وبعد ذلك يحق لها أن تبدي ما تراه في شهادته وذلك لإحتمال أن تجيء الشهادة التي تسمعها ويتاح للدفاع مناقشتها بما يقنعها بحقيقة قد يتغير بها وجه الرأي في الدعوى، ولا تصح مصادرة الدفاع في حق سماع شاهد الواقعة بدعوى أنه كان برفقته شاهد آخر لم يتمكن من التوجه لمكان الواقعة لمنع الأهالي له مما ينفي مشاهدته للواقعة، ولا يقبل منها ما ساقته من تبرير رفضها ذلك الطلب لما ينطوي عليه من معنى القضاء المسبق على دليل لم يطرح وهو ما لا يصح في أصول الإستدلال ولأن الدفاع يستطيع أن يتنبأ سلفاً بما قد يدور في وجدان قاضيه عندما يخلو إلى مداولته.

(الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 20/1/2003)

كما أن وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقدم بإعلانهم حق مقرر قانوناً.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر أنه يتعين على المحكمة إجابة الدفاع إلى طلبه سماع شهود الواقعة ولو لم يرد لهم ذكر في قائمة شهود الإثبات أو يقم المتهم بإعلانهم لأنهم لا يعتبرون شهود نفي بمعنى الكلمة حتى يقوم بإعلانهم ولأن المحكمة هي الملاذ الأخير الذي يتعين أن ينفسح لتحقيق الواقعة وتقصيها على الوجه الصحيح غير مقيدة في ذلك بتصرف النيابة العامة فيما تثبته في قائمة شهود الإثبات أو تسقط من أسماء الشهود الذي عاينوا الواقعة أو يمكن أن يكونوا عاينوها، وإلا إنتفت الجدية في المحاكمة وإنغلق باب الدفاع في وجه طارقه بغير حق وهو ما تأباه العدالة أشد الإباء.

(الطعن رقم 13578 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 20/1/2003)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كما أن النعي على الحكم بعدم حيدة مترجم الإشارات أمر غير مجد مادام الطاعن لم يذهب في نعيه إلى أن أقواله قد نقلت على غير حقيقتها.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان الحكم قد عرض لما يثيره الطاعن بشأن مترجم الإشارات في قوله: "وحيث أنه وعن قالة التشكيك من ترجمة مترجم الإشارات ففضلاً عن أن المحكمة تطمئن إلى صدق المترجم في أداء الترجمة سواء بالتحقيقات أو أمام المحكمة فحسب المحكمة بهيئة سابقة أن ندبت مترجماً آخر غير المترجم سالف الذكر هو..... فترجم للمحكمة ما ردده المتهمون الثالث والرابعة والخامسة مرة أخرى من إعترافات بجلسة المحاكمة – وتنوه المحكمة إلى أنها لم تكن في حاجة لإتخاذ مثل هذا الإجراء مرة أخرى بجلسات إعادة المحاكمة بحسبان ما سلف وأيضاً لأن المتهمين جميعاً قد أنكروا أمامها ما نسب إليهم من إتهام. لما كان ذلك، وكان رد الحكم على دفاع الطاعن في هذا الخصوص كافياً ويستقيم به ما خلص إليه من إطراحه، وكان الطاعن لم يذهب في وجه النعي إلى أن أقواله قد نقلت على غير حقيقتها نتيجة الإستعانة بمترجم الإشارات فإن هذا النعي يكون غير سديد.

(الطعن رقم 17595 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 6/5/2003)

كما أن الدعوى في حوزة المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أمامها أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر. ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وإنتهاء إختصاصها (المادة 294 إجراءات). كما إن بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى. بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام. لا يعصمه من ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الإجراء، وإغفال الحكم المطعون فيه الرد على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد إتصال المحكمة بالدعوى. قصور وإخلال الدفاع يبطل الحكم.

فالقاعدة:

إنه من المقرر إنه ليس للمحكمة أن تحيل الدعوى على سلطة التحقيق بعد أن دخلت في حوزتها، بل لها إذا تعذر تحقيق دليل أمامها أن تندب أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر لتحقيقه على ما جرى به نص المادة (294) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، ذلك لأنه بإحالة الدعوى من سلطة التحقيق على قضاة الحكم تكون ولاية السلطة المذكورة قد زالت وفرع إختصاصها ومن ثم يكون الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تقوم به النيابة العامة بناء على ندب المحكمة إياها في أثناء سير المحكمة باطلاً، وهو بطلان متعلق بالنظام العام لمساسه بالتنظيم القضائي لا يصححه رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الإجراء، وكان الحكم قد قعد كلية عن الرد على دفع الطاعنة المار ذكره مع جوهريته لما يترتب على ثبوت صحته من بطلان الحكم لإستناده إلى دليل باطل، ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه فوق قصوره في البيان معيباً بالإخلال بحق الدفاع بما يوجب نقضه.

(الطعن رقم 11766 لسنة 73 ق – جلسة 17/9/2003)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحداث
إن إثارة صدور الحكم المطعون فيه بغير سماع للمراقب الإجتماعي. بالمخالفة لما أوجبته المادة (35) من القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974. دون إيراد ذلك بالأسباب، لا يندرج تحت مدلول الخطأ في تطبيق القانون أو في تأويله الذي يعطي لمحكمة النقض سلطة التصدي له من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة (35) من القرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 في شأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض لتعلقه بالشروط الإجرائية لصحة الأحكام وإجراءات المحاكمة، ومن ثم فلا تلتفت المحكمة إلى ما أثارته النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض في هذا الشأن.

(الطعن رقم 6057 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 13/4/2003)
إخفاء جثة
من المقرر أنه يشترط لقيام جريمة إخفاء جثة أن يتحقق مع إرتكاب فعل الإخفاء أو الدفن بدون إخبار جهات الإقتضاء أن تتجه إرادة الجاني عن أعين السلطات.

إدانة الحكم المطعون فيه للطاعن لقيامه بإلقاء الجثة بمكان مطروق للعامة. يوجب نقضه وإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء بالبراءة.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان نص المادة (239) من قانون العقوبات على أن "كل من أخفى جثة قتيل أو دفنها بدون إخبار جهات الإقتضاء وقبل الكشف عليها وتحقيق حالة الموت وأسبابه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة". مما مفاده أنه يشترط لقيام الجريمة أن يتحقق مع إرتكاب فعل الإخفاء أو الدفن دون إخبار جهات الإقتضاء أن تتجه إرادة الجاني إلى إخفاء الجثة عن أعين السلطات العامة. لما كان ذلك، وكان ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه على السياق المتقدم في أقوال شهود الإثبات يفيد قيام الطاعن بإلقاء الجثة في الطريق أمام سور سوق الجملة للمزارعين وبجوار مقهى وهو مكان مطروق للعامة ثم وضع بطاقة صاحب الجثة ورخصة قيادته إلى جوارها وهو ما لا يقوم به فعل الإخفاء ولا يتوافر فيه القصد الجنائي في الجريمة التي دان الحكم المطعون فيه الطاعن عنها، ومن ثم يضحى الفعل المسند إلى الطاعن لا جريمة فيه وغير مندرج تحت أي نص عقابي وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر ودانه بجريمة إخفاء جثة متوفي يكون فضلاً على قصور أسبابه وفساد استدلاله في الرد على دفاع الطاعن قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون وفي تأويله بما يوجب نقضه والقضاء بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءة الطاعن من التهمة المسندة إليه.


(الطعن رقم 13157 لسنة 71 ق – جلسة 3/12/2002)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إرتباط
إن الإرتباط في حكم المادة (32) عقوبات. أمر يترتب على توافره إعفاء المطعون ضده من العقاب عن جريمة الرشوة لا يحول دون توقيع العقاب عن جريمة الإشتراك في الإختلاس. مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه ذلك هو خطأ في تطبيق القانون ومعه يتعين النقض والإعادة.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر أن مناط الإرتباط في حكم المادة (32) من قانون العقوبات رهن يكون الجرائم المرتبطة قائمة لم يجر على إحداها حكم من الأحكام المعفية من المسئولية أو العقاب لأن تماسك الجريمة المرتبطة وإنضمامها بقوة الإرتباط القانوني إلى الجريمة المقرر لها أشد العقاب لا يفقدها كيانها ولا يسلب المحكمة حقها في التصدي لباقي الجرائم المرتبطة وأن تنزل العقوبة المقررة لها متى رأت ت وافر أركانها وثبوتها قبل المتهم، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى إدانة المطعون ضده الثاني بجريمتي الثاني بجريمة الرشوة والإشتراك في الإختلاس وإعفاءه من العقاب عن الجريمة الأولى إعمالاً لنص المادة (107 مكررًا) من قانون العقوبات ولم يوقع عليه عقوبة الجريمة الثانية الأخف بدعوى إرتباطها بالجريمة الأولى ذات العقوبة الأشد إرتباطًا لا يقبل التجزئة مع أن قضائه بإعفاء المطعون ضده المذكور من العقاب عن جريمة الرشوة يمتنع معه عليه تطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32) من قانون العقوبات ويستتبع حتمًا توقيع عقوبة جريمة الإشتراك في الإختلاس التي أثبت وقوعها منه ودلل عليها، إما وقد خالف الحكم هذا النظر وأعمل في حق المطعون ضده حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (32) المشار إليها، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب تدخل محكمة النقض لإنزال حكم القانون على وجهه الصحيح، ولما كان تطبيق العقوبة في حدود النص المطبق من إطلاقات محكمة الموضوع، فإنه يتعين أن يكون النقض مقرونًا بالإعادة.

(الطعن رقم 32866 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 2/2/2003)
أسباب الاباحة وموانع العقاب
إن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية المنصوص عليها في المادة (62) عقوبات هي تناول المخدر أو المسكر عن علم وإختيار. لذلك فإن تحدث الحكم عن إحتساء الطاعن للخمر وتعاطيه المخدر دون بيان مبلغ تأثيرها في شعوره وإدراكه رغم إتصال هذا الأمر بتوافر القصد الخاص وإيقاع عقوبة القتل المرتبط بجنحة السرقة وقضى بإعدامه هو قصور يرتب البطلان.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية – على مقتضى المادة (62) من قانون العقوبات – هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة تناولها الجان يقهرًا عنه أو على غير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن ما يتناول مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة وعن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولاً عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو تحت تأثيرها. فالقانون يجري عليه، في هذه الحالة، حكم المدرك التام الإدراك مما ينبني عليه توافر القصد الجنائي لديه، إلا أنه لما كانت بعض الجرائم يتطلب القانون فيها ثبوت قصد جنائي خاص لدى المتهم، فإنه لا يتصور إكتفاء الشارع في ثبوت هذا القصد بإعتبارات وإفتراضات قانونية، بل يجب في هذه الجرائم – وعلى ما استقر عليه قضاء محكمة النقض في تفسير المادة (62) من قانون العقوبات – التحقق من قيام القصد الجنائي الخاص من الأدلة المستمدة من حقيقة الواقع. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد تحدث عن إحتساء الطاعن للخمر وتعاطيه للمخدر دون أن يبين مبلغ تأثيرهما في شعور الطاعن وإدراكه بالرغم من إتصال هذا الأمر بتوافر القصد الخاص، وأوقع على الطاعن عقوبة القتل العمد المرتبط بجنحة السرقة وقضى بإعدامه، فإن الحكم يكون قاصر البيان بما يبطله ويوجبه نقضه.

(الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 5/2/2003)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كما أن شرط إباحة عمل الطبيب أن يكون ما يجريه مطابقًا للأصول العلمية المقررة. إفراطه في إتباعها أو مخالفتها يوقع عليه المسئولية الجنائية حسب تعمده الفعل ونتيجته أو تقصيره في عمله.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر أن إباحة عمل الطبيب مشروطه بأن يكون ما يجريه مطابقًا للأصول العلمية المقررة فإذا فرط في إتباع هذه الأصول أو خالفها حقت عليه المسئولية الجنائية بحسب تعمده الفعل ونتيجته أو تقصيره وعدم تحرز في أداء عمله وكان ما أثبته الحكم فيما تقدم من عناصر الخطأ التي وقعت من الطاعن تكفي لحمل مسئوليته جنائيًا فإن ما يثيره الطاعن بدعوى الخطأ في تطبيق القانون لا يكون له محل. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخذ بالتقرير الطبي الشرعي واستند إليه في تقدير خطأ الطاعن وإثبات إدانته وكان لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير القوة التدليلية لتقارير الخبراء المقدمة في الدعوى والفصل فيما يوجه إلى هذه التقارير من اعتراضات والمفاضلة بينها والأخذ بما ترتاح إليه وإطراح ما عداه لتعلق هذا الأمر بسلطتها في تقدير الدليل بما لا يجوز معه مجادلتها فيه أمام محكمة النقض. ولما كانت عناصر الخطأ التي أخذ بها الحكم واطمأن إليها هي عناصر واضحة لا تناقض فيها فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد.

(الطعن رقم 50587 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 16/4/2003)

إعلان
إن القضاء في الدعوى بجلسة غير تلك السابق تحديدها بالتقرير دون إعلان الطاعن ورغم تخلفه عن حضورها هو بطلان في الإجراءات يؤثر في الحكم ويرتب بطلانه. 

فالقاعدة :

أنه من حيث إنه يبين من المفردات المضمومة أن الحكم الإبتدائي الغيابي قد قضى بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها بقبولها شكلاً وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما أسند إليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية وإذ استأنف الطاعن حددت لنظر إستئنافه جلسة 17 من يونيه سنة 1995 – حسب الثابت بتقرير الإستئناف، بيد أنه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 – التي تخلف الطاعن عن حضورها فقضى فيها غيابيًا بتأييد الحكم المستأنف. لما كان ذلك، وكان المشرع بما نص عليه في المادة (408) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أنه "يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الإستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك إعلانًا ولو كان التقرير من وكيل". إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة المحددة لنظر إستئنافه من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الإستئناف المشتمل على تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الإستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت لنظره جلسة أخرى، سقط حكم القرينة وتعين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند إليها في إستئنافه على ما نصت عليه المادة (411) من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضى في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض إستئناف الطاعن وتأييده الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين من الإطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من أنها غير تلك التي كانت محددة في تقرير الإستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد أنبنى على إجراءات باطلة أثرت فيه فيتعين نقضه والإعادة.

(الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 ق – جلسة 14/10/2002)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كما أن إعلان الحكم للمحكوم عليه شخصيًا. قرينة قاطعة على علمه بصدوره. أما إعلانه في موطنه لمن ينوب عنه في إستلام الإعلان. فهو قرينة غير قاطعة على العلم بصدور الحكم. له حق دحضها. عدم دحض هذه القرينة أمام محكمة الموضوع وعدم تمسكه بدحضها . سقوط حقه في التمسك بإثباتها عكسها أمام محكمة النقض.

فالقاعدة :

أنه من المقرر قانونًا أن الأصل في إعلان الأوراق طبقاً للمادة العاشرة من قانون المرافعات أنها تسلم إلى الشخص نفسه أو في موطنه فإذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب إعلانه في موطنه كان عليه أن يسلم الورقة إلى من يقرر أنه وكيله أو أنه يعمل في خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار، وكانت المادة (398) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وإن نصت على أنه "إذا كان الإعلان لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فإن ميعاد المعارضة بالنسبة إليه فيما يختص بالعقوبة المحكوم بها يبدأ من يوم علمه بحصول الإعلان وإلا كانت المعارضة جائزة حتى تسقط الدعوى بمضي المدة "فإن المستفاد من هذا النص أنه إذا حصل الإعلان لشخص المحكوم عليه فإن ذلك يعد قرينة قاطعة على علمه بصدور الحكم الغيابي، إما إذا أعلن في موطنه ولم يسلم الإعلان إليه شخصيًا بل استلمه غيره ممن يجوز لهم قانونًا تسلمه بالنيابة عنه، فإن ذلك يعتبر قرينة على أن ورقته وصلت إليه، ولكنها قرينة غير قاطعة، إذ يجوز للمحكوم عليه أن يدحضها بإثبات العكس. لما كان ذلك، وكان الثابت أن الطاعن أعلن بالحكم الغيابي الإستئنافي في 22/9/1992 مع تابعه، وكان الثابت من محضر جلسة المعارضة الإستئنافية أن المحكوم عليه حضر بتلك الجلسة ولم يثر أي دفاع يبرر تراخيه في التقرير بالمعارضة ولم يدحض القرينة القائمة ضده و التي تفيد علمه بإعلان الحكم، على ما ورد بالطعن، وكان الطاعن لم يتمسك بذلك أمام محكمة الموضوع ولم يبد أمامها الدليل المعتبر على ما يتمسك به من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية أو المختلطة بالواقع فإن إهماله فيما كان يسعه أن يبديه أمام محكمة الموضوع يسقط حقه أما محكمة النقض، ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى بعدم قبول المعارضة للتقرير بها بعد الميعاد قد صدر سليماً متفقًا وصحيح القانون ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.

(الطعن رقم 29342 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 18/2/2003)

كما أن واقعة دشت الملف تعد من الأمور التي لا دخل لإرادة لطاعن فيها له أثره في تصديق محكمة النقض أن سبب عدم حضوره جلسة المعارضة الإستئنافية عدم إعلانه بها ويوجب نقض الحكم للبطلان.

فالقاعدة :

أنه لما كان الثابت بالحكم المطعون فيه أن المعارض لم يحضر بالجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم. وكان الثابت من كتاب نيابة جنوب القاهرة الصادر منها بتاريخ / / برقم ..... والمقيد برقم وارد محكمة النقض في ذات التاريخ برقم ..... والمرفق صورة ضوئية منه معتمدة بختم شعار الجمهورية الخاص بنيابة النقض الجنائي تحمل عبارة طبق الأصل مدونه بخط المسئول بنيابة النقض الذي قرر بفقد أصله (يتضمن الإفادة بأن الملف الأصلي للقضية رقم ..... سنة ..... جنح ..... المقيدة برقم ..... لسنة ..... جنح مستأنف ..... المطلوب ضمه لملف الطعن الماثل (تبين من الاطلاع على كشوف الدشت أنه (دشت) ولما كانت واقعة دشت الملف تعد من الأمور التي ليس للطاعن إرادة فيها وحتى لا يضار الطاعن بطعنه لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه – فإنه لا يكون في وسع هذه المحكمة – محكمة النقض – إلا أن تصدقه بقوله إن سبب تخلفه عن الحضور بالجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه يرجع إلى عدم إعلانه بها بما لا يصح معه القضاء فيها. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه على نحو ما سلف بيانه قد خالف صحيح القانون لقيامه على إجراءات باطلة من شانها حرمان الطاعن (المعارض) من إستعمال حقه في الدفاع الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن.

(الطعن رقم 952 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 4/6/2003)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التماس إعادة النظر
إن مناط قبول التماس إعادة النظر في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (441) إجراءات. ظهور وقائع أو أوراق جديدة. لم تكن معلومة عند الحكم تثبت براءة المحكوم عليه، والمقصود بهذه الحالة أن تدل الوقائع أو الأوراق التي تظهر بعد الحكم نهائيًا على براءة المحكوم عليه أو يلزم عنها سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو تحمله التبعة الجنائية.

فالقاعدة :

أن المادة (441) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد نصت على جواز طلب إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية الصادرة بالعقوبة في مواد الجنايات والجنح في خمس حالات تناولت الأخيرة منها حالة ما إذا حدثت أو ظهرت بعد الحكم وقائع أو قدمت أوراق لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة، وكان من شأن هذه الوقائع أو الأوراق ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه، وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة – محكمة النقض – قد استقر على أن المقصود بهذه الحالة أن تدل تلك الوقائع أو الأوراق بذاتها على براءة المحكوم عليه أو يلزم عنها سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو تحمله التبعة الجنائية. لما كان ما تقدم، وكان ما ظهر من الوقائع والأوراق من أنه بعد صدور الحكم المطلوب إعادة النظر فيه – الصادر بإدانة طالب إعادة النظر ..... – وصيرورة هذا الحكم باتًا، صدر في تاريخ لاحق حكم آخر بالإدانة ضد شقيقه ..... لإرتكابه جناية تزوير في محررين رسميين هما محضر الضبط وتحقيقات النيابة العامة في الدعوى موضوع طلب إعادة النظر بأن انتحل إسم شقيقة – طالب إعادة النظر المار ذكره – في ذلك المحضر وتلك التحقيقات، وقد صار هذا الحكم باتًا أيضاً بعدم الطعن عليه بطريق النقض، وهو ما يعد بمثابة وقائع وأوراق مجهولة إبان المحكمة في الدعوى المطلوبة إعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر فيها، إذ لم تحدث ولم تظهر إلا بعد الحكم نهائيًا في هذه الدعوى، ولما كانت هذه الوقائع والأوراق تحسم بذاتها الأمر وتقطع بترتيب أثرها في ثبوت براءة الطالب، فإن طلب إعادة النظر يكون قد تكاملت عناصره وتوافرت مقوماته مما يتعين معه قبوله والقضاء بإلغاءه الحكم الصادر في الجناية رقم ..... لسنة ..... جنايات الأزبكية والمقيدة برقم ..... لسنة ..... كلي شمال القاهرة بتاريخ ..... من ..... سنة ..... وبراءة الطالب المحكوم عليه فيها.

(الطعن رقم 1267 لسنة 72 ق – جلسة 6/5/2003)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إثبات(1)
إن الأحكام يجب أن تبنى على الأدلة التى يقتنع منها القاضى بإدانة المتهم أو ببراءته صادراً فى ذلك عن عقيدة يحصلها هو مما يجريه من التحقيق مستقلاً فى تحصيل هذه العقدية بنفسه لا يشاركه فيها غيره و لا يصح فى القانون أن يدخل فى تكوين عقيدته بصحة الواقعة التى أقام قضاءه عليها أو بعدم صحتها حكماً لسواه .
( الطعن رقم 17759لسنة64ق جلسة 20/3/2000)(2) انتهاء الحكم إلى استطاعه المجنى عليه رؤيه الطاعن وتحديده بوصف أنه الضارب له ، ورده على ما آثاره الطاعن فى هذا الشأن برد سائغ كاف ينبئ عن أن اختلاف التوقيت بفرض حصوله لم يؤثر فى منطق الحكم وما انتهى إليه فى قضائه ، فإن النعى فى صدد ذلك يكون غير سديد .
( الطعن رقم 21505لسنة 61ق جلسة 23/3/2000)إجـــراءاتإذ كان البين من الاطلاع على محاضر جلسات المحكمة بدرجتيها أن المحكمة لم تطلع على الصور والأفلام المضبوطة وكان إغفال المحكمة الاطلاع على الصور والأفلام المنافية للاداب وعرضها باعتبارها من أدلة الجريمة على بساط البحث والمناقشة بالجلسة فى حضور المتهم ليبدى رأيه فيها ويطمئن إلى أن هذه الأفلام والصور موضوع الدعوى هى التى دارت عليها المرافعة يعيب إجراءات المحاكمة لأن اطلاع المحكمة على الصور والأفلام المنافية للاداب موضوع الدعوى المطروحة إجراء جوهرى من إجراءات المحاكمة فى مثل هذه الدعاوى يقتضيه واجبها فى تمحيص الدليل الأساسى فى الدعوى على اعتبار أن هذه المضبوطات تحمل أدلة الجريمة ويتعين بسطه فى الحكم لتتمكن محكمة النقض من مراقبة الاستدلال به وهو ما فات محكمة أول درجة إجراؤه وغاب على محكمة الدرجة الثانية تداركه مما يعيب الحكم.            ( الطعن رقم 3017لسنة64ق جلسة 15/2/2000)
أحــــــداثلما كان البين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة و أسباب الحكم المطعون فيه أن والد المجنى عليها ، وهو بحسب الأصل الولى الشرعى والطبيعى عليها هو المدعى بالحقوق المدنية كما أفصحت طلباته ، فإن فى ذلك ما يكفى بياناً لصفته فى الادعاء بالحقوق المدنية ويكون منعى الطاعن فى هذا الشأن غير سديد  
( الطعن رقم 7608 لسنة 61ق جلسة 18/1/2000)اختصاصإنه لما كان البين من نصى المادتين 277،266 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن تنازع الاختصاص المنصوص عليه فى هاتين المادتين لا يكون إلا حيث يقع تنازع إيجابى أو تنازع سلبى فى الاختصاص بين جهتين من جهات التحقيق أو الحكم تابعتين لمحكمة ابتدائية واحدة أو من محكمتين من محاكم الجنايات أو من محكمة عادية ومحكمة استئنافية قررت كل منهما نهائياً اختصاصها ، وهذه هى صورة التنازع الإيجابى ، أو عدم اختصاصها ، وتلك هى صورة التنازع السلبى ، ولما كان ذلك وكانت الحالة المعروضة لا تعدو أن تكون أمراً من النيابة العامة بإحالة الطالبين إلى محكمة جنايات القاهرة لمعاقبتهم عن جريمتى القذف والسب بطريق النشر فى حق موظف عام بسبب أداء مهام وظيفته ، وليس هناك ثمة تنازع فى الاختصاص لا سلباً ولا إيجاباً بالمعنى الذى عنته المادتان 227،226 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية حتى مع صدور حكم من هذه المحكمة بهيئة أخرى فى الطعن رقم............... بجلسة ...............بنقض الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنايات القاهرة بإدانة الطالبين على سند من ان المحكمة لم تجبهم إلى طلبهم سماع أقوال المجنى عليه بالمخالفة لنص المادة 289 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فأعاد الدعوى إلى ما كانت عليه قبل صدور الحكم المنقوض ، دون قيود على محكمة الإعادة طبقاً للقانون ، وما استقرت عليه من أحكام هذه المحكمة . ومن ثم ، يكون الطلب المقدم من الطالبين بتعيين محكمة جنح ................لنظر الاتهام الموجه إليهم على أساس من القانون مما يتعين معه رفضه .
                            ( الطعن رقم 14588لسنة 70ق جلسة 1/6/2000)
ارتبـــــاطاعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه الجرائم التى قارفها الطعن والمتهمون الآخرون والمستوجبة لعقابهم قد ارتكبت لغرض واحد و أعماله فى حقهم حكم المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات وقضاؤه عليهم بعقوبة واحدة هى المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم ، فإنه يكون قد طبق القانون على وجهة الصحيح ولا ينال من سلامته إغفاله تعيين الجريمة الأشد . 
(الطعن رقم 17143 لسنة 64ق جلسة 27/12/1999)ارتبـــــاطاعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه الجرائم التى قارفها الطعن والمتهمون الآخرون والمستوجبة لعقابهم قد ارتكبت لغرض واحد و أعماله فى حقهم حكم المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات وقضاؤه عليهم بعقوبة واحدة هى المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم ، فإنه يكون قد طبق القانون على وجهة الصحيح ولا ينال من سلامته إغفاله تعيين الجريمة الأشد . 
(الطعن رقم 17143 لسنة 64ق جلسة 27/12/1999)أسباب الإباحة وموانع العقاب من المقرر أنه أثبت الحكم التدبير للجريمة بتوافر سبق الإصرار انقضى حتماً موجب الدفاع الشرعى الذى يفترض رداً حالاً بعدوان حال دون الاستعداد له و أعمال الخطة فى إنفاذه .لهذا ، ولأن الدفاع الشرعى لم يشرع للانتقام من الغرماء بل لكف الاعتداء ،وهو ما أثبته الحكم بغير معقب ، فلا محل لما يثيره الطاعن بهذا الصدد. 
( الطعن رقم 31175لسنة 68ق جلسة 3/4/2000)استجـــوابمن المقرر أن لمأمور الضبط القضائى عملاً بالمادة 29 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن يسأل المتهم عن التهمة المسندة إليه دون أن يستجوبه ، وكان الاستجواب المحظور هو الذى يواجه فيه المتهم بأدلة الاتهام التى تساق عليه دليلاً ليقول كلمته فيها تسليماً بها أو دحضاً لها ، وإذ كان يبين من الاطلاع على المفردات المضمونة ان ما أثبته مأمور الضبط القضائى فى محضر ضبط الواقعة من أقوال نسبها للطاعن لا يعدو أن يكون تسجيلاً لما أبداه أمامه من اعتراف فى نطاق إدلائه بأقواله مما يعد واجباً ولا يخرج عن حدود ما نيط بمأمور الضبط القضائى. 
( الطعن رقم 30513 لسنة 67ق جلسة 4/5/2000)استيقــــافالاستيقاف هو إجراء بمقتضاه يحق لرجل السلطة العامة أن يوقف الشخص ليسأله عن هويته عن حرفته ومحل إقامته ووجهته إذا اقتضى الحال على أساس أن له مسوغ . لما كان ذلك ، وكان للاستيقاف شروطاً ينبغى توافرها قبل اتخاذ هذا الإجراء وهى أن يضع الشخص نفسه طواعيه منه واختياراً فى موضع الشبهات والريب و أن ينبئ هذا الوضع عن صورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للكشف عن حقيقته ، وإذا كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى مشروعية استيقاف الضابط للطاعن لمجرد اشتباهه فيه دون أن يبين الحالة التى كان عليها الطاعن قبل استيقافه وما إذا كانت تستلزم تدخل الضابط ليستطلع جليه أمره ، ذلك لأنه إذا ما انتفت المظاهر التى تبرر الاستيقاف فإنه يكون على هذه الصورة هو القبض الذى لا يستند إلى أساس فى القانون فهو باطل ولا يعتد بما أسفر عنه من دليل ومن ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيباً بالقصور .
( الطعن رقم 22168 لسنة 64ق جلسة 17/4/2000)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

استئنــــــافإن استئناف الحكم الصادر فى المعارضة بعدم جوازها أو عدم قبولها لرفعها عن حكم غير قابل لها يقتصر فى موضوعه على هذا الحكم باعتباره حكماً شكلياً قائماً بذاته دون أن ينصرف أثر الاستئناف إلى الحكم الابتدائى الفاصل فى الموضوع لاختلاف طبيعة الحكمين كالشأن فى الدعوى لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه على الرغم من اعتناقه أسباب الحكم المستأنف الصادر من محكمة أول درجة والذى قضى بعدم جواز المعارضة قد انتهى فى منطوقه إلى القضاء بتعديل الحكم الابتدائى الفاصل فى موضوع الدعوى بالرغم من اختلاف طبيعة الحكمين على النحو المار ذكره فإن ما انتهى إليه الحكم فى منطوقه مناقضاً لأسبابه التى بنى عليها يعيبه بالتناقض والتخاذل والخطأ فى فهم الواقع فى الدعوى وعناصر الواقعة مما يتعين معه نقض الحكم فيما قضى به فى الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية .
( الطعن رقم 2606 لسنة 64ق جلسة 3/2/2000)اعتــــرافإن خطأ المحكمة فى تسمية الإقرار اعترافاً لا يقدح فى سلامة حكمها مادام أن الإقرار قد تضمن من الدلائل ما يعزز أدلة الدعوى الأخرى ، مادامت المحكمة لم ترتب عليه وحدة الأثر القانونى للاعتراف وهو الاكتفاء به والحكم على الطاعن بغير سماع شهود . ومن ثم ،فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد . 
( الطعن رقم 11354لسنة69ق جلسة 23/12/1999)اقتـــــرانيكفى لتغليظ العقاب عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة 234 من قانون العقوبات أن يثبت الحكم استقلال الجريمة المقترنة عن جناية القتل وتميزها عنها وقيام المصاحبة الزمنية بينهما ، ولما كان شرط استنزال العقوبة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 234 المذكورة هو أن يكون وقوع القتل لأحد المقاصد المبنية بها ومن بينها التأهب لفعل جنحة أو تسهيلها أو ارتكابها بالفعل وعلى محكمة الموضوع فى حالة ارتباط القتل بجنحة سرقة أن تبين غرض المتهم من القتل وأن تقيم الدليل على توافر رابطة السببية بين القتل والسرقة ، وكان ما أورده الحكم يتحقق به ظرفاً الاقتران والارتباط المشددان لعقوبة القتل العمد كما هما معرفان به فى القانون ، فإنه يكون قد أصاب فى تطبيق الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 234 من قانون العقوبات ، هذا إلى أن توافر أى من هذين الظرفين كاف لتوقيع عقوبة الإعدام . 
( الطعن رقم 32587لسنة 68ق جلسة 4/1/2000)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الموجز: مقارنة الفعل المؤثم بسبب الوظيفة يجعل من يحرك الدعوى الجنائية رئيس نيابة .
القاعدة: من حيث ان البين من مطالعة المفردات ان المطعون ضده ارتكب الفعل المسند اليه اثناء تاديته لوظيفته ولا يلزم بعد ذلك ان تكون الوظيفة هى السبب المباشر فى ارتكابها مما كان لازمة ان يحرك الدعوى الجنائية رئيس نيابة على الاقل عملا بنص المادة 63 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية ولما كان الثابت ان الذى حركها هو وكيل نيابة فان الحكم المطعون فيه اذ قضى بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية لتحريكها من غير ذى صفة يكون قد اصاب صحيح القانون ويكون الطعن مفصحا عن عدم قبوله موضوعا .

رقم النقض: الطعن رقم 4820
باســم الشعــب
محكمــة النقــض
الـدائرة الجنائيـة
==============
المؤلفة برياسة السيد المستشار / فوزي احمد المملوك - نائب رئيس المحكمة 
وعضوية السيد المستشــــار / عبد الرحيم نافــع - نائب رئيس المحكمة 
والسادة المستشارين / محمد احمد حسن و السيد عبد المجيد العشري 
والصاوى يوســف
وحضور رئيس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض السيد / مجدي أبو العلا 
وأمــين الســر السيد / محمد احمد عيسي 
في الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بمقر المحكمة بمدينة القاهرة 
في يوم الثلاثاء 15 من جمادى الأولى سنة 1405 هـ الموافق 5 من فبراير سنة 1985م
أصــدرت الحكـم الأتي :
في الطعن المقيد قي جدول النيابة برقم 2340 لسنة 1984 وبجدول المحكمة برقم 2992 لسنة 54 القضائية .

المــرفـوع مــن :
فــاروق زكــى سليـم " محكـوم عليــه" 
ضـــد
النيابــة الـعـامـة
الـوقــائــع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن في قضية الجناية رقم 4682 لسنة 1982 بنها (المقيدة بالجدول الكلي برقم 1157 لسنة 1982) بأنه في يوم 12 من يناير سنة 1982 بدائرة مركز بنها - محافظة القليوبية - أحرز بقصد الاتجار جوهرا مخدرا "حشيشا"في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا .
وطلبت معاقبته طبقا للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة
ومحكمة جنايات بنها قضت حضوريا في 4 فبراير سنة 1984 عملا بالمواد 1 , 2 , 37 , 38 , 42 من القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانونين 40 لسنة 1966 , 
61 لسنة 1977 والبند 57 من الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بمعاقبة المتهم بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنة واحدة وتغريمه خمسمائة جنية ومصادرة الجوهر المخدر المضبوط و ألزمت المتهم المصروفات الجنائية وذلك علي اعتبار أن إحراز المخدر كان بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي . 
فطعن المحكوم عليه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في 4 فبراير سنة 1984 وقدمت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن في 10 مارس سنة 1984 موقعا عليها من الأستاذ / عبد المجيد عامر المحامي . 
وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المرافعة علي ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة 
المحكمــــة
وبعد الاطلاع علي الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانونا .
من حيث أن الطعن قد استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون . 
وحيث أن مما ينعاه الطاعن علي الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة أحراز مخدر بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي قد انطوى علي خطأ في تطبيق القانون فيما أورده ردا علي الدفع المبدي منه ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس بما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه . 
وحيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين واقعة الدعوى واطرح الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش بما مؤاده انه نظرا لانتشار ظاهرة تعاطى المخدارت في بعض مقاهي مدينة بنها فقد اعد رئيسا كل من مباحث القسم ومكتب المخدارت بمساعدة آخرين من رجال الضبط حمله علي تلك المقاهي . قام خلالها الضابطان ..............بدخول مقهى المتهم الذي هب واقفا من مجلسة عند مشاهدته لهما وقد بدت عليه مظاهر الارتباك واستخرج من طيات ملابسه لفافة حمراء حاول التخلص منها بإلقائها علي الأرض فاشتبها في أمره وسارعا إلى الإمساك بيده وبها اللفافة التي قاما يفضها فوجدا بها المخدر المضبوط وان الواقعة بصورتها هذه تشكل جريمة متلبسا بها أكدها المتهم بارتباكه ومحاولته التخلص من المادة المخدرة التي تم ضبطها . 
وحيث أن المادتين 34 , 35 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المعدلتين بالقانون رقم 73 لسنة 1972 المتعلق بضمان حريات المواطنين قد أجازتا لمأمور الضبط القضائي في أحوال التلبس بالجنايات أو الجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد علي ثلاثة اشهر أن يقبض علي المتهم الحاضر الذي توجد دلائل كافية علي اتهامه فإذا لم يكن حاضرا جاز للمأمور إصدار أمر بضبطه وإحضاره كما خولته المادة 46 من القانون ذاته تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا , ومن المقرر أن التلبس صفة تلازم الجريمة ذاتها لا شخص مرتكبها مما يبيح للمأمور الذي شاهد وقوعها أن يقبض علي كل من يقوم دليل علي مساهمته فيها وان يجري تفتيشه بغير إذن من النيابة العامة , كما أن تقدير الظروف التي تلابس الجريمة وتحيط بها وقت ارتكابها ومدي كفايتها لقيام حالة التلبس أمر موكول إلى محكمة الموضوع شريطة أن تكون الأسباب والاعتبارات التي تبني عليها المحكمة تقديرها صالحة لان تؤدى إلى النتيجة التي انتهت إليها . لما كان ذلك وكان الصحيح في تطبيق المواد التي سلف بيانها من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية انه لا يسار إلى القطر في توفر الدلائل الكافية التي تجيز القبض علي المتهم الحاضر إلا إذا كان ثمة جريمة متلبس بها , وإذ كانت صورة الواقعة كما حصلها الحكم في مدوناته - علي ما سبق بيانه - لا تنبئ عن أن جريمة إحراز المخدر التي دين الطاعن بها كانت في حالة من حالات التلبس المبنية علي سبيل الحصر في المادة 30 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فان إقامة الحكم القضاء باطراح الدفع علي توفر الدلائل الكافية علي وجود اتهام يبرر القبض بالرغم من تخلف حالة التلبس بالجريمة لا يكون صحيحا في القانون , هذا فضلا عن خطأ الحكم فيما ساقه تدليلا علي وجود تلك الحالة من أن مظاهر الارتباك قد اعترت الطاعن بمجرد أن رأى الضابط يدلف إلى المقهى وذلك لما هو مقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة من انه ليس في مجرد ما يعتري الشخص من مظاهر الارتباك والحيرة مهما بلغا ما يوفر الدلائل الكافية علي اتهامه بجريمة متلبس بها ويبيح - من ثم - القبض عليه وتفتيشه . لما كان ذلك فان ما وقع علي الطاعن من قبض وتفتيش دون استصدار أمر قضائي من الجهة المختصة إنما يشكلان إجراء باطلا , وإذ خالف الحكم هذا النظر وأورد في تبرير اطراح الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش ما لا يتفق وصحح القانون فانه يكون معيبا بما يوجب نقضه والإحالة بغير حاجة إلي بحث اوجه الطعن الأخرى . 
فلهذا الأســـباب
حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا و في الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإحالة القضية إلى محكمة جنايات بنها لتفصل فيها من جديد هيئة أخري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بنــــــــــــاءإن المراد بالمبنى فى خصوص تنظيم وهدم المبانى كل عقار مبنى يكون محلاً للانتفاع والاستغلال أيا كان نوعه ، وأن المقصود بالهدم إزالته كله أو بعضه على وجه يصير الجزء المهدوم غير صالح للاستعمال فيما أعد له من ذلك وكان الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا كلية من بيان واقعة الدعوى و اقتصر فى بيان الدليل الذى عول عليه فى قضائه بالإدانة على مجرد الإحالة إلى الأوراق وأقوال محرر المحضر الثابتة بمحضر ضبط الواقعة دون أن يورد مؤدى تلك الأوراق وما شهد به محرر المحضر ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية كافة ، ودون أن يستظهر فى مدوناته ما إذا كان هناك مبنى بالمعنى الذى عناه القانون وما إذا كان الطاعنان قد أزالاه كله أو بعضه ، فإنه يكون معيباً بالقصور فى التسبيب الذى يعجز محكمة النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على تطبيق القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً على الواقعة التى صار إثباتها فى الحكم بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة. 
( الطعن رقم 9221 لسنة 64ق جلسة 7/2/2000)تجمهـــــــــر
لما كان الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لأسابه والمكمل بالحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى وأثبت وجود الطاعنين والمتهمين الآخرين جميعاً فى مكان الحادث واشراكهم فى التجمهر أو العصبة التى توافقت على التعدى والإيذاء وتعديهم بالضرب على المجنى عليه بالأيدى وبجهاز لاسلكى كان مع أحدهم الأمر الذى تتحقق به أركان الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 243 من قانون العقوبات .
( الطعن رقم 35464 لسنة 69ق جلسة 20/3/2000)تزويـــــــــرإن عدم وجود المحرر المزور لا يترتب عليه حتماً عدم ثبوت جريمة التزوير إذ الأمر فى هذا مرجعه إلى إمكان قيام الدليل على حصوله التزوير وللمحكمة أن تكون عقيدتها فى ذلك بكل طرق الإثبات طالما أن القانون الجنائى لم يحدد طريقة إثبات معينة فى دعاوى التزوير ولها ان تأخذ بالصور الشمسية كدليل فى الدعوى إذا اطمأنت إلى صحتها .
( الطعن رقم 10269 لسنة 61ق جلسة 21/2/2000)
تعويـــــضإن شرط الحكم بالتعويض فى الدعوى المدنية المرفوعه بالتبعية للدعوى الجنائية فى حالة الحكم بالبراءة هو ثبوت وقوع الفعل موضوع الدعوى الجنائية وصحة إسناده إلى المتهم المقامة عليه الدعوى المذكورة دون أن تتوافر به الأركان القانونية للجريمة .
( الطعن رقم 18790 لسنة 61ق جلسة 4/1/2000)
تفتيــش(1) من المقرر أنه لا صفة لغير من وقع فى شأنه القبض والتفتيش أن يدفع ببطلانه ولو كان من يستفيد منه ، لأن تحقق المصلحة فى الدفع لاحق لوجود الصفة فيه . 
( الطعن رقم 23110 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4/11/1999)
(2) من المقرر أن التفتيش المحضور هو الذى يقع على الأشخاص والمساكن بغير مبرر من القانون أما حرمة السيارة الخاصة فهى مستمدة من اتصالها بشخص صاحبها أو حائزها ، فاذا صح تفتيش شخص المتهم فإنه يشمل بالضرورة ما يكون متصلاً به شأن بطلان إذن التفتيش الصادر بضبطه وتفتيشه وتفتيش سيارته الخاصة وبطلان القبض والتفتيش لوقوعها قبل صدور الإذن بهما ولانتفاء ملكيته للسيارة التى جرى تفتيشها ما دامت الجريمة فى حالة تلبس . 
( الطعن رقم 23110 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4/11/1999)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمباسم الشعبمحكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية الدائرة الأولى _ مستأنف مستعجل في يوم الاثنين الموافق 18/11/1991 
المحكمـة
وحيث أن وقائع النزاع حسبما بان من مطالعة الأوراق وما دار بالمرافعة تتحصل في أن المستأنف أقام الدعوى رقم 652 لسنة 1991 م بطلب الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بالترخيص له بإيداع المنقولات الموضحة بالمحرر المؤرخ 7 / 3 / 1986م بمخزن على نفقة المدعى عليها على أن تسلم لها فور طلبها على سند من أن المدعى عليها زوجته ومدخولته بالعقد الصحيح ، وعلى أثر خلاف بينهما تركت مسكن الزوجية وأنه كان قد وقع علي منقولات جهاز الزوجية ولرغبته في إبراء ذمته من هذه المنقولات أقام الدعوى . 
وبجلسة 20 / 4 / 1991 قضت محكمة أول درجة بعدم اختصاصها نوعيا بنظر الدعوى واستندت في قضائها إلى أن البادي من ظاهر الأوراق أن الوصول إلى طلب المدعي يقتضي اتخاذ وسائل تحقيق موضوعية لبيان أسباب امتناع المدعي عليها عن تسلم المنقولات وعما إذا كانت المنقولات التي سيقوم المدعي بإيداعها هي تلك الموضحة بالقائمة المؤرخة 7 / 3 / 1986 من عدمه . 
ولم يقبل المدعي هذا الحكم فأقام الاستئناف الماثل طالبا بصحيفته الحكم بقبوله شكلا وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والحكم بطلباته التي أبداها أمام محكمة أول درجة واستند إلي سببين :
1 _ مخالفة الحكم المستأنف للقانون إذ انه سبق أن انذر المستأنف ضدها وعرض عليها المنقولات إلا أنها رفضت دون مبرر وانه إذ يؤسس دعواه على نص المادة 448/2 التي يجيز له اخذ ترخيص من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في إيداع المنقولات بالمكان الذي يعينه القاضي . 
2 _ خطأ الحكم المستأنف في تطبيق القانون ذلك أن الحكم المذكور استند في الحكم بعدم الاختصاص في نص المادة 45 من قانون المرافعات في حين أن سند الدعوى هو نص المادة 448/2 مرافعات.
وحيث أن الاستئناف تداول على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات وهذه المحكمة قررت النطق بالحكم بجلسة اليوم 
وحيث أن مقتضى نص المادة 335 من القانون المدني انه إذا تم إعذار الدائن تحمل تبعة هلاك الشيء ويكون للمدين في هذه الحالة الحق في إيداع الشيء على نفقة الدائن ، كما تنص المادة 336 مدني على انه إذا كان محل الوفاء شيئا معينا بالذات وكان الواجب أن يسلم في المكان الذي يوجد فيه جاز للمدين بعد أن ينذر الدائن بتسليمه أن يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء بإيداعه . 
ولما كان ما تقدم وكان البادي من ظاهر الأوراق أن المستأنف عرض جميع المنقولات الموضحة بقائمة جهاز الزوجية المؤرخة 7 / 3 / 1986 م على زوجته المستأنف ضدها بأن أعلنها على يد محضر في 17 / 1 / 1991 م مصرح لها بالحضور لاستلامها بلا قيد أو شرط ولم تبرر المستأنف ضدها رفضها تسلم المنقولات في الزمان والمكان المحددين فإن المحكمة تستشف من ذلك أن عرض المستأنف لمنقولات الزوجة كان جديا وصحيحا ويتوافر لذلك موجب الإيداع .
لما كان ما تقدم وكانت المادة 448/2 مرافعات قد أجازت للمدين الذي رفض عرضه في مثل هذه الحالة أن يطلب من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة ترخيص له بإيداع الشيء بالمكان الذي يعينه القاضي.....
إذ يقوم العرض حقيقي بالنسبة للمدين مقام الوفاء إذا تلاه إيداع وفقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات ( المادتين 334 و 339 ) لهذا تكون الدعوى صحيحة ويتعين إجابة المستأنف إلى طلبه إيداع المنقولات في مكان مناسب على نفقة المستأنف ضدها حتى تسلمها وإذ خالف حكم محكمة أول درجة هذا النظر وقضي بعدم اختصاص القضاء المستعجل على سند أن الوصول إلى طلبات المدعي يقتضي اتخاذ وسائل تحقيق موضوعية فإنه يكون قد اخطأ في تطبق القانون ذلك أن الاستعجال مستمدا من نص في القانون الأمر الذي يتعين معه إلغاء الحكم المستأنف والترخيص للمستأنف بإيداع المنقولات محل التداعي والمعينة بالذات بالقائمة المؤرخة 7 / 3 /1986 في مكان مناسب قريب من محل إقامة الطرفين وبنفقات على المستأنف ضدها ( الدائنة ) كما يقتضي بذلك بنص المادة 335 مدني ( يراجع في كل ما تقدم وسيط السنهوري _ الجزء الثالث المجلد الثاني _ في انقضاء الالتزام _ طبعة نادي القضاة _ ص 853 وما بعدها ) . 
وحيث انه عن المصروفات فالمحكمة تلزم بها المستأنف ضدها عن الدرجتين عملا بالمادتين 184 ،،، 240 مرافعات .
فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة في مادة مستعجلة
بقبول الاستئناف شكلا.
وفي الموضوع بإلغاء حكم المستأنف والقضاء مجددا بالترخيص للمدعي بإيداع المنقولات الموضحة بقائمة منقولات الزوجية المؤرخة 7 / 3 /1986 بمكان أمين يكون مناسب لطبيعة المنقولات وظروف الحال وتحصيل الإيداع على ذمة المستأنف ضدها وعلي نفقتها على أن يكون لها أن تتسلم ما أودع على ذمتها وفقا للإجراءات المقررة قانوناً وعلى المحضر أن يحرر محضر بإيداع الأشياء المودعة أو استلامها وألزمت المستأنف ضدها بالمصروفات عن الدرجتين ومبلغ 20 جنية مقابل أتعاب محاماة . 
أمين السر رئيس المحكمة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ســـب وقـــــــــذف(1) الركن المادى فى جريمتى القذف والسب كلتيهما لا يتوافر إلا إذا تضمنت عبارات القذف والسب تحديداً لشخص المجنى عليه ، ومن المقرر أن كون المجنى عليه معنياً تعييناً كافياً لا محل للشك معه فى معرفة شخصيته مسألة واقع تفصل فيها محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب . 
( الطعن رقم 20471 لسنة 60ق - جلسة 14/11/1999)(2) من المقرر أن المادة 306 من قانون العقوبات تعاقب على كل سب لا يشمل على إسناد واقعة معينة بل يتضمن بأى وجه من الوجوه خدشاً للشرف والاعتبار ويحق العقاب إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بطريق النشر فى إحدى الجرائد أو المطبوعات ، وإن وصف من يعمل بالقضاء بعدم النزاهة ومؤاكلة الخصوم مما ينطوى على خدش الشرف واعتبار المعنى بالعبارات حتى ولو وقعت الجريمة بعد مفارقتة وظيفة القاضى . 
( الطعن رقم 12952 لسنة 60ق -جلسة22/2/2000)(3) إن النقد المباح هو إبداء الرأى فى إجراء عمل دون المساس بشخص صاحب الأمر أو العمل بغية التشهير به أو الحط من كرامته . فإذا تجاوز النقد هذا الحد وجب العقاب عليه باعتباره مكوناً لجريمة سب أو إهانة أو قذف حسب الأحوال . ( الطعن رقم 3087 لسنة 62ق - جلسة 8/5/2000) (4) ليس بشرط فى جريمة السرقة أن يوجد المال المسروق ويتم ضبطه ، فإذا كان الثابت بالحكم أن المتهم سرق مبلغاً نقدياً من المجنى عليه بطريق الإكراه فإن إدانته من أجل سرقة هذا المبلغ تكون صحيحة ولو كان المبلغ لم يضبط . 
 ( الطعن رقم 22593 لسنة 67ق-جلسة6/1/2000)
نيابة عامة إن لأعضاء النيابة العامة ، بوصفهم من مأمورى الضبط القضائى سلطات التحرى عن الجرائم و ضبطها وضبط فاعليها واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لجمع الأدلة والتحفظ عليها على نحو ما نظمه المشرع فى المواد 21 وما بعدها من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وليس فى القانون ما يمنع عضو النيابة من مباشرة إجراءات التحقيق عن ذات الجرائم ، وليس فى ذلك ما يفقده حيدته ، فإنه لا جناح على المحكمة إن هى التفتت عن الدفع ببطلان تحقيقات النيابة العامة ، إذ هو لا يعدو أن يكون دفاعاً قانونياً ظاهر البطلان ، فلا يستاهل من المحكمة رداً . 
( الطعن رقم 24823 لسنة 69ق- جلسة 15/5/2000)
زنــــــــاإن التنازل عن الشكوى من صاحب الحق فيها يترتب عليه بحكم الفقرة الأولى المادة العاشرة من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ومتى صدر هذا التنازل ممن يملكه قانوناً يتعين إعمال الآثار القانونية له ، كما لا يجوز الرجوع فيه ولو كان ميعاد الشكوى مازال ممتداً لأنه من غير المستساغ قانوناً العودة للدعوى الجنائية بعد انقضائها ، إذ الساقط لا يعود ، فإن الدعوى الجنائية فى واقعة الزنا المطروحة تكون قد انقضت بالتنازل عنها قبل رفعها من النيابة العامة دون أن ينال من الانقضاء العدول عن التنازل اللاحق لحصوله. 
( الطعن رقم 10445 لسنة 64ق - جلسة 9/3/2000)
دعوى مدنيــة من المقرر أنه متى كان الحكم قد صدر ضد المدعى بالحقوق المدنية وقضى بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبرفض الدعوى المدنية وذلك من غير أن يعلن المدعى بالحقوق المدنية للحضور أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية ومن غير أن يسنع دفاعه فى الدعوى إعمالاً لنص المادة 408 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، فإن الحكم يكون قد بنى على مخالفة إجراء من إجراءات المحاكمة مما يبطله ويوجب نقصه فيما قضى به فى الدعوى المدنية والإعادة . 
( الطعن رقم 22334 لسنة 62ق - جلسة 17/4/2000)
مسئولية جنائية (1) لما كان من المقرر أنه ليس بلازم أن يفصح الحكم صراحة عما إذا كان المتهم فاعلاً أم شريكاً بل يكفى أن يكون ذلك مستفاداً من الوقائع التى أثبتها كما أنه ليس لازم أن يحدد الحكم الأفعال التى أتاها كل مساهم على حدة ما دام قد أثبت فى حق الطاعن والمتهمين الآخرين تحريضهم لأنثى على مغادرة البلاد للاشتغال بالدعارة والشروع فى معاونتها على ممارستها واتجاه نشاطهم الإجرامى إلى ذلك فإن هذا يكفى لتضامن الطاعن مع المتهمين الآخرين فى المسئولية باعتبارهم فاعلين أصليين .ومن ثم ،فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى الخصوص يكون على غير أساس . 
( الطعن رقم 17143لسنة64ق- جلسة 27/12/1999)(2) لا يسوغ من الطاعن القول بإضراره إلى ارتكاب الجرم انصياعا لأمر رئيسه فى العمل ما دام أن أفعال الاختلاس والرشوة التى أتاها الطاعن واتجهت إليها إرادته واستمر موغلاً فى ارتكابها وانتهت المحكمة إلى إدانته بها ، هى أعمال غير مشروعة ونية الإجرام فيها واضحة هذا فضلاً عن أنه من المقرر أن طاعة الرئيس لا تمتد بأى حال إلى الارتكاب الجرائم وأنه ليس على مرءوس أن يطيع الأمر الصادر له من رئيسه بارتكاب فعل يعلم هو أن القانون يعاقب عليه . ومن ثم ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الشأن لا يعدو أن يكون دفاعاً قانونياً ظاهر البطلان مما لا يستأهل من المحكمة رداً . 
( الطعن رقم 24823لسننة69ق-جلسة 15/5/2000)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

خبــــــــرةلا يسوغ للمحكمة أن تستند فى دحض ما قال به الخبير الفنى فى المسائل الفنية البحتية الى معلومات شخصية ، بل يتعين عليها إذا ما ساورها الشك فيما قرره الخبير فى هذا الشأن أن تستجلى الأمر بالاستعانة بغيره من أهل الخبرة . لكون ذلك ،فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ خالف ذلك يكون مشوباً بالقصور فى التسبيب والفساد فى الاستدلال بما يعيبه . 
( الطعن رقم 10678 لسنة 67ق جلسة 26/3/2000)شهـــــودإذ كان يبين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة بتاريخ 3/1/1999 أن الشاهد ضابط الواقعة قرر أن القضية منذ عام 1996 و لا يذكر شيئاً عنها و أن أقواله ثابتة بالتحقيق فكان أن سكتت المحكوم عليها والمدافع عنها عن أن يوجها له ما يعن لهما من وجوه الاستجواب وتنازلاً عن سماع أقوال شهود الإثبات ومضت المرافعة دون ان تلوى على أى شئ يتصل بقالة الشاهد بنسيان الواقعة . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة قد استعملت حقها فى التعويل على أقوال الشاهد ضابط الواقعة فى التحقيقات ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون بريئاً ، أى شائبه فى هذا الخصوص . 
( الطعن رقم11051 لسنة 69ق جلسة 5/6/2000)صحافــــــــةلا يقدح فى سلامة الحكم القاضى بالبراءة - وما يستتبعه ذلك من رفض الدعوى المدنية - أن تكون إحدى دعاماته معيبة ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من خطأ إذا اعتبر المقال من قبيل الواجب الصحفى رغم ما انطوت عليه عباراته من مهاترات وضلالات يكون غير منتج ، لأن الدعامة الأخرى التى أوردها الحكم - متمثلة فى خلو عبارات المقال من فعل الإسناد إلى شخص معين ، والذى لا يتحقق الركن المادى فى جريمتى القذف والسب بتوافره - تكفى وحدها لحمل قضائه . ومن ثم ، لا جدوى للطاعن من تعييب الحكم فى هذا الشأن . 
( الطعن رقم 20471 لسنة 60ق - جلسة 14/11/1999)ضــــــربمن المقرر أن تقدير العاهة ليس بلازم طالما أن المحكمة إطمأنت إلى ثبوت إصابة المجنى عليها بعاهة نتجت مباشرة من اعتداء وقع عليها ، وكان الحكم إذا رفض طلب الطاعن تقدير مدى العاهة قد أسس هذا الرفض على أنه غير منتج فى الدعوى بعد أن اطمأن إلى ما ثبت بالتقرير الفنى وشهادة الطبيب من تخلف عاهة مستديمة لدى المجنى عليها - وهى بتر كامل للسلامية الأخيرة لإصبع الخنصر لليد اليسرى - نتيجة الإصابة التى احدثها بها الطاعن ، فإن هذا حسبه ليبرأ من دعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع لما هو مقرر من أنه وإن كان القانون قد أوجب سماع ما بيديه المتهم من الدفاع وتحقيقه إلا أن للمحكمة إذا كانت الواقعة قد وضحت لديها أو كان الأمر المطلوب تحقيقه غير منتج فى الدعوى ، أو تعرض عن ذلك ، بشرط تبين علة عدم إجابتها هذا الطلب وهو ما أوضحه الحكم بما يستقيم قضاؤه ، هذا فضلاً عن انعدام مصلحة الطاعن فى نفى مسئوليته عن إحداث العاهة ما دامت العقوبة المقضى بها عليه وهى الحبس لمدة سنة واحدة مع الشغل تدخل فى نطاق العقوبة المقررة لجنحة الضرب البسيط المنطبق عليها الفقرة الأولى من المادة 242 من قانون العقوبات ، ولا يغير من ذلك كون المحكمة قد عاملته بالمادة 17 من هذا القانون ذلك بأنها إنما قدرت مبررات الرأفة بالنسبة للواقعة الجنائية ذاتها بغض النظر عن وصفها القانونى ، ولو أنها كانت قد رأت أن الواقعة - فى الظروف التى وقعت فيها - تقتضى النزول بالعقوبة إلى أكثر مما أنزلت إليه لما منعها من ذلك الوصف الذى وصفتها به . 
( الطعن رقم 19746 لسنة 61ق- جلسة 31/3/2000)ظروف مخففـــــة إذا كان لمحكمة الموضوع تخفيف العقاب حتى ولو لم يرد فى حكمها ذكر للمادة 17 من قانون العقوبات ، و لا يقدح فى قضائها الخطأ فى ذكر مادة العقاب الصحيحة التى قصدت الحكم بموجبها فإن ما تثيره الطاعنة بخصوص ذلك يكون غير مقبول ، ويكون الطعن على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه مع تصحيح أسباب الحكم المطعون فيه فى شأن مادة العقاب بجعلها المادة 236 فقرة أولى من قانون العقوبات وذلك عملاً بنص المادة 40 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 . 
( الطعن رقم 12507 لسنة 61ق- جلسة 15/2/2000)ظروف مشددة من المقرر أن لا يشترط لتوافر سبق الإصرار أن يكون غرض المصر هو العدوان على شخص معين بالذات بل يكفى أن يكون المصمم عليه منصرفاً إلى شخص غير معين وجده أو التقى به مصادفة . 
( الطعن رقم32586 لسنة 68ق- جلسة 4/1/2000)عقوبــــةمن المقرر أن وقف تنفيذ العقوبة أو شموله لجميع آثار الجنائية المترتبة على الحكم أمر متعلق بتقدير العقوبة وهذا التقدير فى الحدود المقررة قانوناً من سلطة قاضى الموضوع ولم يلزمه الشارع باستعماله بل رخص له فى ذلك وتركه لمشيئته وما يصير إليه رأيه وهو يقرره ولمن يراه مستحقاً له من المتهمين بحسب ظروف الدعوى وحالة كل متهم شخصياً على حدة . 
( الطعن رقم 16869 لسنة 66ق- جلسة 3/1/2000)غرامـــــــةلما كانت عقوبة الغرامة التى نصت عليها المادة 103 من قانون العقوبات قد ربط لها الشارع حد أدنى لا يقل عن ألف جنيه - وهو ما لم ينزل عنه الحكم المطعون فيه - فإن النعى على الحكم بالتناقض واختلال فكرته عن وقائع الدعوى تأسيساً على أنه أورد فى شق منه أن الطاعن طلب من المبلغ مبلغ ثلاثة ألاف وثمانمائة جنيه ثم تغريمه للطاعن ألف وخمسمائة جنيه فقط يكون غير قويم . 
( الطعن رقم 30053 لسنة 67ق-جلسة 17/5/2000)قــــــــانــــــــونإن شرط قبول الاعتذار بالجهل يحكم من أحكام قانون آخر غير قانون العقوبات أن يقيم من يدعى هذا الجهل الدليل على أنه تحرى تحرياً كافياً وأن اعتقاده الذى اعتقده بأنه يباشر عملاً مشروعاً كانت له أسباب معقولة . لما كان ذلك ، وكان دفاع الطاعن ، لا ينهض بمجرد سنداً للتمسك بالاعتذار بالجهل بحكم من أحكام قانون الأحوال الشخصية ، ما دام لم يقدم الدليل القاطع على أنه تحرى تحرياً كافياً وأن اعتقاده الذى اعتقده بأنه يباشر عملاً مشروعاً كانت له أسباب معقولة ، فان ما ينعاه فى ذلك يكون غير مقبول . 
( الطعن رقم 8037 لسنة 61 ق- جلسة 5/4/2000)قتل عمـــد لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد فدان الطاعن لارتكابه جريمة القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار التى كان القصد منها ارتكاب جنحة السرقة وأنزل عليه العقاب المنصوص عليه فى المواد 317،234،231،230 رابعاً من قانون العقوبات . وكان لا يوجد فى القانون ما يحول دون الجمع بين جريمة القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 231،230 من قانون العقوبات وجريمة القتل العمد المرتبط بجنحة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 234 من ذات القانون متى توافرت أركانها فإن منعى الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص يكون قد جانب الصواب . 
( الطعن رقم 23095 لسنة 69ق - جلسة 10/5/2000)قضـــاة(1) من المقرر أنه ليس ثمة ما يمنع أن يحل أحد القضاة محل القاضى الذى تغيب يوم النطق بالحكم متى اقتصرت الهيئة على أن مد أجل النطق بالحكم .ومن ثم ،فإن دور المستشار ........ إذ اقتصر على مجرد التأجيل ، لأن الحكم من ثم يضحى بريئاً من عيب البطلان .
( الطعن رقم 33899 لسنة 68ق- جلسة 16/2/2000)(2) لما كان المادة 247 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد حددت الحالات التى يمتنع فيها على القاضى نظر الدعوى لما بينهما وبين ولاية القضاء من تعارض ، وكان ما أورده الطاعنون بأسباب الطعن لا يندرج تحت أي من الحالات الواردة حصراً في هذه المادة ، فإن تنعى على الحكم في هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد . هذا فضلاً عن أن البين من الأوراق أن الطاعن الثاني قرر برد الدائرة أثناء نظر الدعوى وقضى بعدم قبول الرد . فإن منعي الطاعنين في هذا الصدد لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 14845 لسنة 70ق - جلسة 26/9/2000)قضي حكم النقض بانه " اذا كان الطاعن قد تخلف عن الحضور بشخصه في جميع الجلسات التي نظرت بها الدعوي امام المحكمة الاستئنافيه وانما حضر وكيل عنه وكانت الفقره الاولي من الماده 237 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية توجب علي المتهم في جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس الذي يوجب القانون تنفيذه فور صدور الحكم به وهو الشأن في واقعة الدعوى موضوع هذا الطعن ان يحضر بنفسه، ومن ثم فإنه وعلي الرغم من ظان وكيلا قد حضر عن الطاعن امام محكمة ثاني درجة ، الا الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قد صدر في حقيقة الامر غيابيا وان وصفته المحكمة علي خلاف الواقع بأنه حضوري وذلك لما هو مقرر من ان العبره في وصف الحكم بانه حضوري او غيابي هي بحقيقه الواقع في الدعوي لا بما يرد في منطوقة " (نقض 9 يونية سنة 1987 طعن رقم 5746 لسنة 56 قضائية
مأمور الضبط القضائي إن عدم قيام مأمور الضبط القضائي بتبليغ النيابة فوراً عن الجرائم التي تبلغ إليه كمقتضى المادة 24 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لا يترتب عليه بطلان إجراءاته فى الدعوى بل كل ما فيه يعرضه للمسئولية الإدارية عن إهماله . 
( الطعن رقم 21252 لسنة 65 ق- جلسة 3/7/2000)محامــاةإن استعداد المدافع عن المتهم أو عدم استعداده موكول إلى تقديره هو حسبما يوحى به ضميره واجتهاده وتقاليد مهنته ، ولا وجه لما يتحدى به الطاعن من أن المحامى المنتدب لم يحضر جلسات المحاكمة منذ البداية ولم تتم إجراءات المحاكمة فى موجهته ، ما دام الثابت من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة السابقة على الجلسة التى صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه أنها لم تضمن سوى قرارات بتأجيل نظر الدعوى لإعلان الشهود أو لعدم حضور المتهمين أو أحدهما بالجلسة ، لما هو مقرر من أن القرار تحضرياً لا تتولد عنه حقوق للخصوم توجب حتماً العمل على تنفيذه صوناً لهذه الحقوق .
( الطعن رقم 10609 لسنة 61ق- جلسة 8/2/2000)
محكمة الإعــادة لما كان الدفاع عن الطاعنين قد تمسك بجلسة المرافعة أمام محكمة الموضوع بكل الدفاع والتى سبق أن أبداها عنهما فى محضر جلسة .... لدى المحاكمة الأولى والتى تضمنت الدفع بعدم العلم بكنة المخدر ، بيد أن الدفاع بعدما أجمل فى الإحالة إلى الدفاع والدفوع عاد و فصل وحدد أوجه دفاعه ودفوعه دون أن يرد بها الدفع بعدم العلم، مما يحق لمحكمة الموضوع قبل نقضه قد تكفل بالرد بما يسوغ على هذا الدفع . 
( الطعن رقم 24752 لسنة 67ق- جلسة 8/2/2000)محكمة الجنايات لما كان حق محكمة الجنايات فى الأمر بالقبض على المتهم وحبسه احتياطياً المستمد من حكم المادة 380 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، مطلقاً غير مقيد بأى قيد باعتباره من الإجراءات التحفظية التى تدخل فى السلطة المخولة للمحكمة بمقتضى القانون ولا يعتبر اتخاذ المحكمة لهذا الإجراء إذا ما رأت تأمر به مانعاً من التمسك بطلب استدعاء شاهد الإثبات لسماع أقواله- حتى لو كان قد أبدى قبل أن تتخذ المحكمة إجراءاها المشار إليه -- لاستقلال كل من الأمرين ، فإن منعى الطاعن على المحكمة أمرها بالقبض عليه وحبسه على ذمة القضية مما اضطره إلى التنازل عن طلب استدعاء شهود الإثبات لسماع أقوالهم وقد أبداه قبل إصدار المنوه عنه لا محل له . 
( الطعن رقم 8968 لسنة 61ق- جلسة 1/2/2000)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محكمة الموضوع إن المحكمة فى جريمة خيانة الأمانة فى حل التقيد بقواعد الإثبات المدنية لدى القضاء بالبراءة لأن القانون لا يقيدها بتلك القواعد إلا عند الإدانة فى خصوص إثبات عقد الأمانة إذ زاد موضوعه عن نصاب الشهادة المقرر فى القانون احتياطياً لمصلحة المتهم حتى لا تتقرر مسئوليته وعقابه إلا بناء على الدليل المعتبر فى القانون ولا كذلك البراءة لانتفاء موجب تلك الحيطة و استناداً لمقصود الشارع فى ألا يعاقب برىء مهما توافر من ظواهر الأدلة .
( الطعن رقم 18377 لسنة 61ق - جلسة 4/1/2000)محكمة النقـــــضلما كان الطعن قد حصل فى القضية للمرة الثانية المقدمة فى الميعاد والتى لم تعرض على محكمة الدعوى ، حتى ولو كان الطعن فى المرة الأولى من المتهمين وفى الثانية من المدعية بالحقوق المدنية ومن ثم يتعين أن يكون مع نقض الحكم تحديد جلسة نظر الموضوع . 
( الطعن رقم 7830لسنة62ق-جلسة 1/6/2000)محلات تجارية إن النص فى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 453 لسنة 1954 فى شأن المحال التجارية والصناعية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة المعدل بالقانون رقم 359 لسنة 1956 على أنه " تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على المحال المنصوص عليها فى الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون ...." مفاده أنه يشرط لتأثيم الأفعال الوارة بهذا القانون أن تقع على محل من المحال المنصوص عليها فى الجدول المشار إليه ، وكان البين من الاطلاع على هذا الجدول والمفردات أن المحل موضوع الاتهام " معرض للساعات " لم يرد ضمن المحال الواردة بذلك الجدول بقسيمة فإن الواقعة على هذا النحو تكون غير مؤثمة ، وكان قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه براءة المطعون ضده يلتقى فى نتيجته مع هذا النظر ، فإن ما تثيره النيابة الطاعنة على الحكم يكون غير منتج ويكون طعنها قد أفصح عن عدم قبوله موضوعاً . 
( الطعن رقم 26896 لسنة 64ق- جلسة 5/6/2000)مراقبة الشرطــة المادة 15 من القانون رقم 10 لسنة1961 إذ تنص على أنه " يستتبع الحكم بالإدانة فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالمتشردين " فإن مراقبة الشرطة دون أن يحدد مبدأ المراقبة ومدتها ، فإنه طبقاً للفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 يتعين نقضه نقضاً جزئياً وجعل مدة المراقبة المحكوم بها مساوية لعقوبة الحبس على أن يبدأ تنفيذها من تاريخ انتهاء عقوبة الحبس . 
( الطعن رقم 17143 لسنة 64ق- جلسة 27/12/1999)مواد مخــــدرة إن بيان مقدار كمية المخدر المضبوط فى الحكم ليس جوهرياً لأن القانون لم يعين حداً أدنى للكمية المحرزة أو المحوزة من المادة أو النبات المخدر فالعقاب واجب حتماً مهما كان المقدار ضئيلاً متى كان له كياناً محسوساً أمكن تقديره . 
( الطعن رقم 24900لسنة 67ق - جلسة 10/2/2000)ان كمية المخدر ليست ركنا من اركان الجريمة ومن ثم فإن عدم بيان الكمية لايمنع من العقاب مهما كانت ضآلة الكمية متى كان لة كيان مادى محسوس امكن تقديرة .
ولكن تثار مشكلة كمية المخدر حال وصف الأتهام فيما بين التعاطى والإتجار 
واحيانا تعتبر كمية المخدر عنصر فى قيام الجريمة وذلك كما فى حالات هى .
•        مادة 43/3 من قانون المخدرات التى عينت نسب فروق الوزن المتسامح فيها مع الأشخاص المرخص لهم بحيازة واحراز المواد المخدرة . 
•        الجدول رقم 4 الملحق بقانون المخدرات الذى يبين الحد الأقصى لكميات الجواهر المخدرة الذى لايجوز للأطباء البشريين واطباء السنان الحائزين على دبلوم او بكالريوس تجاوزة فى وصفة طبية واحدة . 
•        ماينص علية الجدول رقم 1 الذى اعيد صياغتة بقرار وزير الصحة رقم 295 لسنة 1976 بتحديد نسب لبعض المواد المخدرة التى تخلط مع غيرها لصناعة المستحضرات هنا لابد من تحديد الوزن لبيان وجود التجريم من عدمة 
نصـــــــبجريمة النصب كما هى فى المادة 336 من قانون العقوبات تتطلب توافرها أن يكون ثمة احتيال وقع من المتهم على المجنى عليه بقصد خدعه والاستيلاء على ماله فيقع المجنى عليه ضحية هذا الاحتيال الذى يتوافر باستعمال طرق احتيالية أو باتخاذ اسم كاذب أو انتحال صفة غير صحيحة يكفى وحده لقيام ركن الاحتيال المنصوص عليه فى المادة 336 من قانون العقوبات دون حاجة لأن تستعمل أساليب الغش والخداع المعبر عنها بالطرق الاحتيالية . 
( الطعن رقم 17548 لسنة 64ق- جلسة 5/1/2000)نــــقـــــض(1) لما كان الأصل طبقاً لنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءت الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 هو أنه لا يجوز إبداء أسباب أخرى أمام المحكمة - سواء من النيابة العامة أو من أى خصم - غير أسباب التى سبق بيانها فى الميعاد المذكور بالمادة 34 من ذلك القانون ، فإن ما أثاره الطاعن فى المذكرة الثانية المقدمة منه بعد فوات الميعاد المحدد بالقانون يكون غير مقبول . 
( الطعن رقم 28274 لسنة 67ق- جلسة 18/4/2000)(2) لما كان شرط قبول لطعن وجود صفة للطاعن فى رفعه ومناط توافر هذه الصفة أن يكون طرفاً فى الحكم المطعون فيه ولما كان المدعى بالحق المدنى ليس طرفاً فى الحكم المطعون فيه الذى اقتصر على الفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية بعد ما قضت محكمة أول درجة بإحالة الدعوى المدنية على الفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية بعد ما قضت محكمة أول درجة بإحالة الدعوى المدنية إلى المحكمة المدنية المختصة عملاً بالمادة 309 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فإنه يتعين الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن لرفعه من غير ذى صفة ومصادرة لكفالة عملاً بالمادة 36/2 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقرار رقم 57 لسنة 1959 . 
( الطعن رقم 8068 لسنة 61ق- جلسة 12/1/2000)
(3) إن الأحكام من المحاكم المدنية لا تحد من سلطة المحاكم الجنائية فى ثبوت أو نفى الجرائم وإذن فإن منعى الطاعن على الحكم إغفاله التعرض للمستندات الدالة على ملكيته والدعاوى المثارة بينه وبين المطعون ضدهم فى القضاء المدنى بأحقيته فى الأرض موضوع النزاع وتمكين النيابة له من الأرض يضحى غير منتج . 
( الطعن رقم 1110 لسنة 61ق - جلسة 8/2/2000)وجوب نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم اذا كان مبنى على مخالفة القانون الموجز: وجوب نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم اذا كان مبنى على مخالفة القانون او الخطأ فى تأويله .
القاعدة: لما كان ذلك وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من قانون حالات واجراءات الطعن امام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 تجيز للمحكمة ان تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها اذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت فيه انه مبنى على مخالفة القانون او الخطأ فى تأويله فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءة الطاعن .
رقم النقض: الطعن رقم 16998 لسنة 64 ق .تاريخ النقض: 4 من فبراير سنة 2001 م .السنة: 2001 .المحكمة: محكمة النقض .وجوب نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم اذا كان مبنى على مخالفة القانون الموجز: وجوب نقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم اذا كان مبنى على مخالفة القانون او الخطأ فى تأويله .
القاعدة: لما كان ذلك وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من قانون حالات واجراءات الطعن امام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 تجيز للمحكمة ان تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها اذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت فيه انه مبنى على مخالفة القانون او الخطأ فى تأويله فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءة الطاعن .
رقم النقض: الطعن رقم 16998 لسنة 64 ق .تاريخ النقض: 4 من فبراير سنة 2001 م .السنة: 2001 .المحكمة: محكمة النقض .مجموعة من احكام النقض- فعل فاضح.جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلني . مناط تحققها ؟ 
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الواقعة والتدليل عليها بالإحالة للأوراق ولمحضر الضبط دون إيراد مضمونها ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة . قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 5657 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 24 / 9 / 2003 )
- سبق إصرار .وحيث انه عن ظرف سبق الإصرار فإنة لما كان هذا الظرف يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجاني قد فكر فيما اعتزمه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال ، فإذا لم يتيسر له التدبر والتفكير وارتكب جريمته وهو تحت تأثر عامل الغضب والهياج - كما هو الحال في الدعوى فلا يكون سبق الإصرار متوافر ، ذلك بأن المتهمة قد قارفت فعلتها بقتل المجني عليه مدفوعة بعامل الغضب والانفعال بعد مشاجرتها مع ولدته ومن ثم فان ما أثاره المدافع عن المتهمة في هذا الشان يكون سديداً .
( الطعن رقم 11373 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
- سماع الشهود .وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقم بإعلانهم . علة ذلك ( الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 20 / 1 / 2003 )
- قتل عمد .تمييز القتل بالسم عن الصور العادية الأخرى للقتل بجعل الوسيلة التي تستخدم فيها لأحداث الموت ظرفا مشددا للجريمة . أثره . إفراد التسميم في نص المادة 233 عقوبات والمعاقبة عليه بالإعدام ولو لم يقترن فيه العمد بسبق الإصرار . علة ذلك لا يشترط في جريمة القتل بالسم وجود سبق إصرار . 
( الطعن رقم 17310 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 7 / 3 / 2002 )
- القبض و التفتيش .عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر . تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا . صحيح المادة 46 إجراءات .
( الطعن رقم 5045 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 21/5/2003 )- نقض فى المواد المخدرة .اقتناع المحكمة بيقين جازم بملكية وإحراز المواد المخدرة وإيرادها أدلة على ثبوت الواقعة في حقه من شأنها أن تودي ألي ما انتهت أليه فإن عدم تحديد الضابط لمكان عثوره على المخدر فى ملابس الطاعن . لا أثر له 
( الطعن رقم 23631 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )__________________

----------

